# Hull Clinic : Part 18



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies 



to all of you

​


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Baggy first place!!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Isobel - Bless you sweetie   I don't know what's going on but you're having a bit of bad time at the minute aren't you?  Try and take it easy and make sure you're ok, everything else can take a back seat for now xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't know whats going on either Poppet    xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning All

Off to work for me today - boo! Still no AF   c'mon mrs show your face you evil cow  

Hope everyone has a good day.

Isobel - be careful! Don't want you getting any more injuries!

Zarah - hope the clinic have good news for you today  

x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Its typical Vicky 
xxxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello ladies 

I haven't been around for a while as had a really busy birthday weekend (if you remember I said we had loads of friends coming to stay). We had about 20 in the end and had a brilliant weekend! Been back at work this week and spending our evenings tidying and trying to get the house back to normal. 

Isobel - Look after yourself! Sounds really sore! 

Zarah - Good luck for today honey. 

Yogvic - Sending you lots of     thoughts! Come on AF!

I've spoken to the clinic now and they've given me lots of answers so it's just a case of charting my cycle for a bit, continuing to have the relevant tests and things, and then getting a referral. I've had the first set of fertility tests (LH, FSH, rubella, progesterone, prolactin) and none of those came back abnormal as far as I can tell. I phoned my GP and the receptionist said the doctor hadn't marked anything as cause for concern, though I won't be certain until I actually speak to my GP.

I need to go for secondary tests on Day 21 of my cycle... so roll on Day 21! I also need to have another smear test.

I hope everyone's doing okay.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good afternoon ladies well it's the weekend again,

what everyone got planned we are having dh parents for sunday lunch so i will give his mum our niece's birthday present and card,

well i am sat here with the hotwater, and been eating the brazils and so far drunk half of a 2litre bottle of water, just having a cup of hot tea.

hope you are all well   to every one

an extra    to isobel hope your back is abit better today.

oh vicky i hope the  evil       decides to show her face sometime over the weekend so you can ring on monday morning


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Caz, it is a bit better but Im shattered as it hurts when Im laid down so didnt get any sleep and Im back at work at 9 tonight until lunch time tomorrow   Oh rather you than me with the brazil nuts after a few days the mere thought of them made mw feel ill thats why I just prefer to take selenium tablets 

Zarah- any news yet honey? xxxx

M2M- nice to hear form you.  

Mins, Did and Poppet-    

Vicky, hope you have a good weekend honey xxxx

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all..

guess what?? no call from the clinic    so I rang them when I got home from work.. Dawn was busy so Denise spoke to me, she said she thinks Dawn & Audrey have got together to match me with someone but she didn't know for sure if I had been matched, she told me to ring back on Monday  

Isobel.. I hope your back feels better.. try to take it easy  

Friday again   have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds promising Zarah - I will keep my fingers cautiously crossed for you


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounding good Zarah. Fingers crossed for good news on Mon  

Good news here - well kind of? AF is in da house!  Typical that she arrived shortly after clinic closed this evening but not to worry, i will give them a ring Monday morning. Argghhh! All starting to feel scarily real now.

So ladies what should i be doing now? I've stopped drinking, only having decaf tea (mostly - unless someone at work makes me one). Always eat healthy anyway. Anything else??

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Whoooooot!!!!!!  Snow    I love it but poor dh is distraught, we are going to Hessle to pick up his new car and he is going mad about it getting dirty and about the dangers of getting it bumped in the snow and ice 

Yogvic - it sounds like you are doing everything hun although when you start your jabs I'd start selenium (or brazil nuts) as well 

Isobel - hope you are feeling better hun  

Charlie, Did and Poppet - hope those pumpkins, piglet and your little lad boy are growing nicely

M2M - sounds like a fab birthday

Zarah - you are being so patient, I hope its sorted next week 

Got to go dh is nagging me to get ready!  Take care all you other lovely ladies

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i had a problem with the first lot of liquid there was'nt alot of it and only realised when i got to the end of the 5 lots of powder so that got bin, and we started again with a fresh batch, and was much more liquid so i think it must have been a bottle of liquid with hardly any in it to start with so will have to ring on monday to get another batch for tuesday evening or i will be short on top of that my sharps bin is looking a bit full to me be will last till monday, i hope


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Caz - you need to make sure you flick the bottle of liquid to make sure it is all in the base of the vial before you snap the top off otherwise you'll loose most of it.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ye mins we did that so i think it was a bottle with hardly any liquid in as i have had a look at couple  of the full bottles of liquid this morning and used a spare needle and syringe and there was over a 1ml in them, the first one we did last night there was 0.02ml in it, so that must have been a bad bottle of liquid i could just tell there was'nt enough after we had done them all, it did'nt look right somehow, so dh said bin it and start again, not the best of things to deal with in and out of each powder thats where we thought we had gone wrong but there was nothing left in the bottles after we had finished,

my leg is abit uncomfy and red today as well, do we do alternate sides with that one like with the d/r,

what bothers me is cutting myself on them glass vials as i'm syringing the liquid out as well with been cut by a nasty sharp piece of glass before.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

you will get the hang of it Caz & yes alternate your leg each day, thats what I did.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah is right Caz you will get the hang of it eventually.  But if it happens again remember you have loads of spare bottles of liquid so you could just draw a little more liquid in to the mix from one of them, it would save you from wasting 5 bottles of ridiculously expensive stimming drugs!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks mins and zarah for the advice, i'm sure we will get the hang of it, i will let you know how i go with sticking needle in left leg tonight as i struggled with it in my tummy the first couple of times on my left hand side, think it's because i am right hand though.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm right handed but I didn't have a problem doing it


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi everyone

Does anyone know what the deal is with taking ibuprofen whilst ttc? I've heard mixed reports and with tx approaching i don't know whether to take it or not but i'm agony here with the damn  We don't have any paracetomal in the house and i don't find it does the job quite as well so would prefer to take the ibuprofen but don't want to do anything i'm not supposed to.

Also wondering how much exercise its ok to do whilst going through tx. I assume i'm ok to exercise as normal up until ET and then just take it easy in the 2ww?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i dont use pain killers myself and certainly not ibuprofen with the asthmas but if i are'nt mistaken thats what it says to use after et for pain relieve, i think i read in my info book thats what they tell you to use anyway.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

infact gp gave me a box of 100 paracetamol in december when i had that horrible laringtis and i never used them.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky- i think your fine with brufen until after embryo transfer honey so take them if you need them 

Caz- I second what Mins said, you really should have just drawn some more liquid off, do you realise how much those stimming drugs cost?  You probably binned about £60 worth last night, not something the clinic will be pleased about  I thought I was bad enough when I dropped half of the Buserelin and that only cost £18 for another full bottle.

 to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i keep thinking the bottles are going to smash when they get knocked my beserlin bottle as been on floor a couple of times when its been knocked out of fridge, dh was too sure what we should do so he said start a fresh, and ring clinic on monday, time they did them in plastic bottles, it looks to me like some have less liquid in then others so i said to dh to wait until we have finished with all powders before binning the spares tonight.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i got a questionaire from clinic this morning ask what our thought were from info evening on the bottom it say post it back in the freepost envelope provided, EMMMMMMMMM i might if there was a freepost envelope.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Vicky - congrats on AF arriving.  Its not scary time - its "exciting, this could be it!" time.  We're all here to support you through this so you won't be going through it alone.  Just wanted to echo what Isobel said about the Iboprufen, its absolutely fine to take it during treatment, the only time you can't is after ET and the clinic will tell you this.  The clinic themselves say you can take either Iboprufen or paracetemol up until that point.

I'm so excited for you!!! Exercise is also fine also and good for you too.  You may find when you've started taking the stimming drugs for a bit that you feel a bit bloated and uncomfortable so see how you feel when you get to that point.


xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you Poppet and Isobel. Good to hear i can pretty much continue as normal for now then.



Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. We've just had homemade pizzas (did our own dough and everything!) and they were gooorrrrgeous! Getting into pj's and watching a dvd in bed with DH now


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Home made pizzas- Mmmm   Poppets right Vicky, don't be scared this really is the time for staying calm and     I truly hope with all my heart you dreams come true  

xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies!  Hope everyone is doing really well this morning  

Yogvic - I'm hoping that the ibuprofen, pizza, pj combo was a good one and that you are feeling lots better.  I'm very impressed by the pizza being homemade   I'm   that your tx is succcessful and I know that if you need any advice with anything during it there are loads of us on here who would love to help.

Isobel - I'm guessing you will still be in bed getting some well deserved zzzzzzzz.  Don't you overdo it and take care 

Caz - I hope last nights injections were mishap free and that your legs/tummy isn't too sore

Well I'm getting a bit nervous now.  I have my 12 week scan and the 1st stage of my nuchal translucency tommorow morning, I'm just     everything is ok.  I've had lots of stretchy tickly feelings over the last few days so I presume Peanuts's still growning, I hope he's ok......

Anyway lovely ladies take really good care of yourselves

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies, ive been awol for ages!!

EEkkkk sorry. i never managed to get on thursday cos i went to work in the morning then home to bed, then friday i was off work and ended up sorting things out at home, yesterday i was at my friends all day collecting baby clothes   so i thought id better post.

Hope everyone is well...

isobel how you feeling  

Minnie tomorrow will be fine    

Zarah... honestly the clinic are playing silly buggers  

Caz... i wouldnt throw anything else away if i were you, the clinic wont be impressed, you really need to be more careful. Hope last nights went OK

Yogvic wwwhhhhoooooooo the fun begins, and not long either, you'll be in the clinic picking up your drugs in no time!!!

Poppet   shall email you this week, 

M2M glad you spoke to the clinic, wont be long and you can get started.

Charlie... oooo how i wish i was you with your last few weeks to rest, hope i wont be long though.

little snow if you are about  

Nothing new for me, still tiered sleeping is messed up again but only cos i cant sleep anyother way then on my arm which sends it to sleep  . boring week for me, MW, scan and cons appoint on thursday, then a day shopping with my mum & SIL on friday  

Can you believe its February tomorrow, where is this year going.

Hope i havent missed anyone  xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thank you ladies last went with out an hitch.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello ladies

Mins- Good luck for tomorrow although like Did said Im sure all will be okay. This scan will be so nice as your peanut is going to look like a proper baby  Unfortunately I wasn't in bed this am I was at work  All ok though and not back until Tuesday night. I hope you and your DH enjoy your few days off together 

Did- Hi hun, thought you had cleared off and left us  The sleep thing is only going to get worse my lovely, cant you see if you can get put on sick??  

Poppet-  

Zarah- Hope your ok? 

Vicky- Hoping your feeling better after your early night  xxx

Caz- Glad your jab last night went ok. xxx

Must go got a pile of ironing to do xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Did im getting bored already  

Im actually every now and again really panicking thinking something is still gonna go wrong even this far i keep freaking out about stillbirths i just think even getting this far my bad luck will come around at one point i know its bad to think like that but its really playing on my mind because im getting closer to having what ive always wanted


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie -


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

thinking of you today minnie  

isobel oooo i think if i go on sick too soon i will be board stiff, its getting harder and harder to do the hoovering now, not because i dont want to or cant but because DP wont let me. LOL (3 months ago i couldnt get him to move it out the cupboard)
how are you feeling this week.

got a quiet week this week anyway, started early and leaving early today cos DP needed the car to go to leeds hospital, and then not in thursday cos of hospital appointments, got friday off as a holiday to go shopping  

hope everyone else is well.

zarah, hope you get some answers today

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

I hope everyone is doing really well today, Did enjoy your short working day and Isobel hope you are hitting those shops 

I've just got back from the hospital.  I appear to be having a freakishly large, very jumpy, male (if the sonographer had to bet on it) baby   By my tx dates I'm 11wks5days pregnant but by the last scan I'm 11wks2days and todays scan puts Peanut at 12wks2days    I don't have the results of the two stage nuchal test, although the nuchal fold was only 0.8ml which I think is good, and they could also see a nasal bone on the scan, which is also good.  However I'll have to wait for up to a week for Peanuts full risk assessment of Downs etc as they need to combine the measurements with my age and the results of the blood test they took today.

My god I'm knackered now!  Sorry for the me me me post, I'll catch up properly with everyone later when I've recovered!!!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Minnie glad your scan went well  

Had my midwife appointment today baby measuring perfect when she was trying to get heartbeat baby was wriggling away lol. Even when she measured me he kicked her


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie that was his way of saying stop prodding at me and my mummy,

those ladies that are 25 weeks plus i dont know if your midwifes/drs have mentioned it to you but all pregnant ladies can get an health in pregnancy grant of £190, if you have a look on the direct.gov site you will find it, i was thinking of you charlie and poppet as you are either at the 25wk mark or not far of.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins glad scan went well,

zarah any news from the clinic,

got sorted with drugs they were very nice about it and got 2 sharps bins as i asked for one when i rang this morning and then receptionist took my full one and brought me a second one out. so i said to dh they are smaller so i think one can be for needles the other for glass,


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ya caz i had mine about 2 weeks ago but thanks for the reminder


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh good charlie that will have come in useful for you,


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz- I think your a little confused  Poppet is nearly 15w i think, she is a few days behind Did. It was me who was close to Charlie in dates.

xxxx

will catch up with all later xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Mins, I'm glad your scan went well  

I got home from work late today & when I rang the clinic Dawn had already left.. I have to ring back in the morning. You would think if they had any news for me they would ring me on my mobile  

big   to you all xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

poppet seems to have been pregnant for months and months.

zarah: that is just bad, you would have thought so are you allowed it in class, i know my cousin works at a school in selby as a ta an she is'nt allowed her's in class. could you not ring at 8.30 in the morning somebody will answer cos thats when i phoned this morning and she got someone to ring me back and they did within 20 mins.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Yuk, Monday! Is it not the weekend again yet?

Charlie   I hope you can manage to enjoy these last weeks before the baby arrives without worrying too much. I'm sure everything will be fine hun. Really pleased to hear all went well with the midwife.

Minnie - brilliant news that you have a lovely bouncing baby boy in there. Really pleased it all went well and i hope things ome back ok with the blood tests - i'm sure they will

Did - Hi! Thought you'd gone awol for a while there! It sounds like you have a nice week planned - enjoy!

Caz - happy jabbing! Hope there aren't any more mishaps!

Isobel - sounds like you've been working hard as usual. I seem to remember a few people mentioning a holiday for you? When are where? Hoep you're well hun  

Zarah - grrrr at the clinic! They need to sort themselves out


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry guys, i just did half a post and my screen went weird so thought i'd carry it on in a separate one....try again

....can't remember who i've not mentioned now......

Oh yes - Poppet - how's things with you hun? 15 weeks already, eeek, its going really quick (maybe not for you though)

Sorry to anyone i've missed!

Well I don't know whats wrong with me, I can't seem to pull myself together at all. Been feeling really miserable all day today  Its not like me and i can't quite put my finger on whats getting to me I still don't think i've quite got my head around having tx and i'm still stressing so much about work and time off. I rang the clinic this morning and told them my day one and Roxanne said i'll should get a letter with my appt by the end of the week. It will then only be 2 weeks max until my down reg appt and if its not convenient i'm gonna get myself all stressed again about work and changing things around. I asked her if she could tell me when it will be on the phone but she said she couldn't   I think i'll feel better once i get that letter and things feel a little bit more 'organised'

Sorry for the moan. I'm off to the gym in a bit to take my stress out on an exercise bike. Don't really feel like it though.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie, zarah, Did- Ive pmd you all 

Vicky- Oh your very good going to the gym on a Monday evening aren't you  Once you get your dates it will all seem straight forward and you should be able to plan with work etc  We're off to Tunisia just for a week and child free in just under 3weeks from now 

xxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Vicky, do try not to stress, everything will be fine, you'll work it!!!!  

Minnie ooooo check u out getting a sneek at the flavour, do hope its right cos otherwise i have a feeling it will be all blue clothes, if you get your own way and go shopping!! I'll PM you.

zarah, i think the clinic are taking the mic, i just dont understand how there cant be anyone!!!!  

xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Caz - I think you've got confused because my ticker counts down how many weeks I've got left to go, rather than counting how many weeks along I am.  I am most definitely only 15 weeks along!!  

Vicky - I'm doing ok thanks hun.  I'm sorry to hear you're feeling down right now, I do understand the pressures of work and trying to keep things secret though so if you need to vent you know where I am.  I used to worry about work all the time when I went through it the first time, but you have to find a happy balance where you put yourself and your needs first and show work that you are being as accomodating as possible. I think if you do that they can't ask for anymore from you  

Zarah - All this waiting must be for some good news at the end of it!!!!  

Did - you're going to have to find a way of posting me a pic of your bump so I can see how big it is.  I've only got a pudge  

Isobel - will PM you later hun  

Mins - Bet you've got a better bump than me!!! Really good to hear the Peanut is growing well. Has that bruise completely disappeared now?  

Charlie - have you got everything bought now or is there still some shopping to do?  Have you gone for any particular theme in what you've bought?  

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I will be ringing 1st thing in the morn & I hope someone is there to speak to me because I cant hang around for someone to ring me back I need to get to work.. Caz I can't answer my mobile in class but they could leave me a voicemail for me to call them back.. its starting to pee me off now & if the news isn't good I may scream very LOUD  

Vicky, I think your getting stressed because you sound to me like someone who really likes to be organised but don't worry things will fall into place & we're here anytime you want a rant


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ye i think that must be it poppet, it just seems like you have been carrying piglet for alot longer than that though.

now mins dont go buying blues until after you have had your 20 wk scan and it will be clearer.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

poppet, ive got one, ill send you it, DP takes weekly pics!!!

x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

lol poppet they will be ones for the album and something to show the pumpkins when they are older,

i think it's time we had some tea.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies 

Yogvic - It sounds as though you're a bit like me: a real planner who likes to have everything organsied and sorted (particularly around work).  Not knowing exactly when things were going to happen made me feel really anxious but honestly as soon as you get your dates through you will feel loads better.  I'm certain of it  

Zarah - you have the patience of a saint lady, if you don't get a positive outcome I'd consider firebombing   The clinic are usually so good and thoughtful, what are they playing at 

Caz - no blue for me (or Peanut) I hate it!  Red, green, purple or anything multicoloured and stripey for me and Peanut 

Poppet - yes the heamatoma is now only 0.4cm and is way below the baby, the sonographer said that had she not known about it from my notes she wouldn't of even noticed it or commented about it, so it shouldn't cause me any further problems    I do have a definate bump but I suspect I was at an advantage on the bump development front by having a little 'food belly bump' before I got pregnant 

Did and Isobel - I've pm'd you

Littlesnow - if you are out there I hope you are doing ok  

Loads of   and   to all you lovely ladies out there

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning Did, looks like just me and you on again


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Mins.

I know were the saddos that check before we go to work!!!

You sleeping any better

Im still sleeping on my arm.... very dead every hour   need to cut a hole in my bed to slip it through  

xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Poppet i went a bit mad on buying baby clothes got so many not buying anymore until hes born. Only thing i need to buy is the cot and mattress.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did - I'm lucky I'm not back at work until tommorow   Although saying that I was still up early, what an    I am!!!  I slept like a log last night and for the first time in weeks and weeks, I didn't wake up having to go to the loo   Hopefully everythings moved upwards and taken the pressure off my bladder!

I've seen massage tables that have a hole in the top where you are meant to put your face, you'd think they would come up with something similar for pregnant ladies to put there squished limbs through  There may be an invention idea in there somewhere  

Weekly bump pictures for you sounds like a fab idea! 

Well I better go and get ready, I'm off to the bank and the library (I know how exciting ) then dh is taking me out for lunch.  He's taking me to this pub that is always packed with old people but they do a great steak and ale pie 

Have a fab day everyone and I'm keeping everything crossed for you Zarah - I hope you get positive news from the clinic this morning



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Have a good day Minnie

ooo god, ive been checking the triplets board and in a week 3 lots of triplets haven been born, one set at 27 weeks, eeeeekkkkkkkk!!!! but there all doing so well

xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

you make the most of your day off mins,

hope you ladies are well this morning i have woke up with a headache this morning think i must have slept heavy, i had a  headache yesterday afternoon though but i think thta had something to do with travelling as we went to selby then to hospital in afternoon, i try not to take painkillers though but the one yesterday was so bad i had too and washed my hair and that helped.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz- it's more than likely the Buserelin thats given you the head aches, Im surprised you didnt have them before you started stimming as i think most of us have.

Mins- enjoy your day before work starts again tomorrow  

did- Aw bless those tiny little babies   We are so lucky these days that we have the know how when babies are born so early. it must bring it all home to you that yoru pregnancy is going to eb over before you know it  xxxx ps- my arms would go dead too, its awful isn't it as you lose all use of them 

Zarah- I hope you got through this morning and now know whats happening.

Vicky- Hope you dates come through by the end of the week so you know why, when, where and what 

Poppet-   

Little Snow- Hope your enjoying your hols lovely  

M2M-


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i dont know but dh also said he had headache too so we put it down to that i dont suffer with headache as rule to be honest.

zarah yes i second what isobel say and you hope you got the answer you have desperately been waiting for, for the 2 or 3 months and if it's not that long it sure feels like it hun  

isobel, you back at work tonight how the arm and the back now, my dh as been complaining about his back so maybe he's in sympathy with you,

did hope the pumpkins are o.k have you got or thought about getting one of those pregnancy wedges might help take pressure of you arm they seem quite popular and there are a few on ebay cheap,

poppet hope you are well this morning  

mins steak and ale pie yum yum,

yogvic hope you are felling better this morning hun if you are lucky you will get your appointment date tomorrow i know i rang monday before xmas with my day one and i recieved the appointment on the wednesday, so fingers crossed for you hun they will more then likely do the appointments this afternoon cos thats what happened with me.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

We have finally been referred to Hull by our GP, yippeeeeee. Just wondering, how quickly did others hear back from Hull after being referred by their GP? 

I’m a little bit worried as the criteria says you should have been TTC  for 3 years (I think?) and we’ve only been TTC for 1.5 years. My GP has highlighted my endometriosis and inability to conceive in my previous relationship, and he said he would include the letters from the consultant I was under at Barnsley and Leeds. Am tempted to ring them, but letter was only sent last week!

Praying they don’t say go away and come back in a 1.5 years’ time!!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Willywinki, i have a feeling before you get anywhere near the IVF unit you will see the consultant who would then refer you.
You usually see them at the gynacology department. i wouldnt of thought the letter would take too long, usually maximum of 4 weeks, but there might me someone else who can help better with that as i was refered a few years ago.

Hope you get the answers you want.  

xx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hiya did ~ WOW triplets  , congratulations  

You're right,the letter was adressed to the consultant gynaecologist at the Women and Childrens hospital.

This is my second time round, as I got to the tx stage with my previous partner and the relationship broke down. I was being seen at Leeds then, but all the clinics and PCT's are different, and any idea of timings might help me deal with my lack of patience!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Willywinki welcome to the board, 

once hull got gp referral, first off all you may have to sign a form which hull will send to your gp surgerie within a couple of weeks and have bloods taken i know we did and that was even after we had all bloods and sperm and scans at york 6 months before the referral to hull our gp also got all results from york as he said it would save time, we did all that in june and i got my letter to ring and make appointment beginning of august and our appointment was then at the end of august, they will also take your partners bloods when you go to gyni unit for the first appointment and arrange for you to make an appointment for sa then you will be seen again after 6 wks for follow up, we went 9wks before follow up, and then hopefully you will be on waiting list, it might make a difference to you with the endmetrum, i dont ovulate and dh as low sperm and had been ttc for 5yrs, i read somewhere it was 3yrs, but they advice to seek help at a yr when you look on some of the sites. hope that as helped


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Thanks  

ooo from what ive heard hull offers 2 free tx, compared to leeds 1, so BONUS!!!

Looking back at all my dates from when i started the journey, it took 2 months from my appointment with ym GP to seeing the consultant, so like before id say 4 weeks to get a letter then the appointment should be another 4 weeks away, but that was back in 2007 so it could of changed alot since then after then im not much help because my DP had to be refered for a sperm retrival and it was nearly a year before we got our funding through, but from what ive seen recently funding has come through in a very short time (2-4 months in some cases).
Chances are though once you have your appointment for the consultant you'll have to have bloods taken ect, even if you have had them before (routine)
Id give it a couple of weeks before you ring to see if you have got an appointment, in my experiance the day after u ring the letter arrives   plus also knowing what NHS if like they dont rush  

Hope we can help you.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

that was same for use gp referrared use to york thats were we go for other treatment, consultation for eyes etc, but we were told i had to be 39 before they would consider ivf on nhs and when i went back to gp i told him what i had been told and he was mad, and got in touch with york an asked them whaat they were talking about, and then they told himwe were in wrong pct area so thats when he referred use to hull inm april/may after we found that out in march afetr followup


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome back Willywinki!

I think we only waited about 3 weeks for our appointment to come through after asking our GP to refer us, but we were paying privately so I don't know if that makes any difference 

Good luck with it



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome back WilliWinki   Wondered where you had gone 

Im not much help either as Ive only ever had private tx so was always seen to within a matter of a couple of weeks. Give it a fortnight and then try ringing, pester power does the world of good with the NHS 

 to everyone else
xxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

awww just realised the new pic has come up of my furbabys 

hope you have had a nice day minnie, was the steak pie nice  

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh blooming heck Ive just tried to message you 3 time no Did and I keep losing it  

Went to docs and got steroid tablets for asthma so hopefully Ill be well soon 

Right Ill go and tend to my lamb tagine 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Mins, it nice to be back   Congrats on your BFP, not long to your scan now??
Dids ~ Your furbaby's are too cute 

Thanks for all the info. I’m telling myself we will hear back in Feb and maybe have first apt in March. Oh, and that we will have to do all tests again!....anything sonner will be a bonus 

Is it standard procedure at Hull to have a lap and dye with gynae before being referred to clinic? At Leeds it was, which  is how I found out about endometriosis. At the time I thought I was fully functional as i had no symptoms, but I have started to get quite a lot of pain now, and my once clockwork cycles have become irregular. All my bloods show I’m ovulating and DP has good swimmers so i’m wondering if the adhesions on my tubes have got worse. 

I’m glad I’ve moved house. Leeds used to give 2 cycles, but from having a look through some other threads on here a lot of PCT’s are reducing their funding.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i cant help much on that one wiillywinki i didin't, but i think some people do.

scan tomorrow at 3pm, hope the drugs are doing there job.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Willywinki, nice to see you back!

I'll tell you our story and hopefully that will answer some of your questions - apologies if i waffle a bit  

We started ttc Jan 08 and Nov 08 i went to my GP because nothing was happening. We had bloods done at the GP and SA for DH and were told everything was fine. Our GP referred us in the Dec and we got our appt through pretty quick. We were told the referral was to the subfertility clinic but it wasn't it was to the gynae. We got a letter through asking us to ring and make an appt after about 2 weeks (i can't remember exactly but i know it was quick) and then we had our first appt end of Jan 09 (there were earlier appts available but end of Jan was better for us) This appt was with the gynae (Mr Ghandhi) who went over our history gave me an internal and then said everything is fine and there was nothing more he could do until we had been ttc 3yrs. I wasn't very happy about this and broke down in tears. I asked about having my fallopian tubes checked (HyCoSy or lap and dye) and he said it wasn't normally done until 3yrs ttc. I then waffled on about how it was ridiculous to expect someone to ttc for 3 yrs when it was possible that all that time their tubes were blocked and they never had a chance of conceiving (i had appendicitis when i was young so was a bit worried about my tubes). He said he was very sympathetic but their wasn't a lot he could do.

So March 09 we're thinking about paying privately to have my tubes checked then we get another letter with an appt for Prof Killick's clinic - no idea why, i think Mr Ghandhi must have taken pity on us and tried to sort something out. Went to see Prof and he said he would arrange the HyCoSy scan. Had that done May 09 then back to see Prof June 09. My tubes were fine but some of my hormone levels were a bit iffy so they prescribed me clomid.........
Gonna start a new post because screen has gone weird....


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

contd..... Prof said if clomid didn't do the trick the next step would be IVF but we wouldn't get NHS funding until we'd been ttc 3yrs. Clomid didn't work so Oct 09 we decided to consider IVF. I went to see my GP who referred us for a private appt with Prof (appt about 2 weeks after referral) and then we started down the IVF route

I hope that helps a bit, not sure if it will.

In answer to your question about the lap and dye. No they don't routinely do a lap and dye and infact you're lucky if you get a HyCoSy to check your tubes on the NHS! It might be different for you because you have endo.

I think you should get your appt through for the gynae pretty quick and i   they can do something for you. Are you classed as 'unexplained infertility'? Be prepared that they might say no NHS help until ttc 3yrs - that seems to be the protocol around here if you're unexplained but because of your endo it might be different.

Good luck with your journey. Anymore questions fire away, i'll be happy to help if i can.

Vicky


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Ooooops forgot to say hi to everyone else  

I'm feeling much better today and thankyou for all your comments, hugs etc yesterday. I know once i get the appts through i'll feel a bit more in control - i think thats what it is, i'm a control freak and i don't like it when it feels like things are out of my control.

Zarah - any news hunny? I hope its good news and i don't need to go around and   the staff at the clinic

 &   for everyone else.

x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies.. you can all put your   away & there is no need for me to firebomb the clinic  

I have a match   & I can go with my Jan AF so my day 1 was Jan 20th!! I will recieve an appointment this week to go sign my egg share consent forms & make my payment. It has stirred up mixed emotions with me today.. I am happy but I am also very scared. I know this time around I won't be excited about everything thats happening because last time round everything seemed to be spot on I had no problems with any part of the treatment & I was so sure I would get a BFP   & it wasn't to be.. & this is why I'm scared.. can I go through all that heart ache again? I know this will be my last attemp & that scares me to death.. hope this makes sense because sometimes it doesn't make much sense to me   

sorry for the me post... I will do personals later or tomorrow.. my heads abit up my   at the mo. 

 xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Zarah - Its understandable to not be as excited the second time around.  Both myself and Did felt differently towards our second cycles because we already knew it could fail so you kind of put up a wall to protect yourself.  I'm so pleased you can start straight away, but just take it a day at a time and try to think "what will be will be" - you know we'll all be keeping everything crossed for you hun  
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah   you will be fine and no matter what happens you will get over it cos us women do, we have to so we just get on. I had 2 BFNs and a failed fet before my two and each time i thought my heart would break but I picked myself up and got back on it again. 

You know Im here anytime you need to talk honey so try not to stress or worry, just try to relax and think what will be will be and whatever happens you know deep in your heart you gave it your all.

When I last saw Prof Killick and he asked me if I wanted to try again I said I had to as I didn't want to regret at not trying in 10 yrs time when it will be too late and he agreed that noone can promise me Ill have another baby but to go into it with my attitude was the right one and if Id said I was trying again because I had to have a baby then he would have said it was the wrong thing to do as noone knows if it will happen.
   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - Oh hunny i'm so pleased you're getting to start straight away  . I can totally understand the mixed emotions, it is very tough. Although this is only my first tx i think i've got a lot of the same things going around in my head. As Isobel said all you can do is what you are doing and the rest you have no control over. But we will all   it works out this time  

So we'll be (almost) cycle buddies! Will you hold my hand?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies

Zarah - I'm so pleased I didn't have to bring those molotov cocktails down to hospital   Take care and I'm keeping everything crossed for you 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing really well tonight, I've some pm's to do but I'll bob back and do them later

 and  

Mins x


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Vicky ~ Your post is really helpful   The whole process is awash with minefields waiting to trip us up when we're already emotional, so to have some reasonable expectations is a good thing, even if it's not exactly what i want to hear   I'm really excited that we've finally got to this point, so need a reality check to stop me being gutted/histerical if they tell us to go away for another 18 months!!!  Are you having private IVF at Hull? How are you feeling, it won't be long i guess before you start?? 

At the very least i'm going to push for a lap and dye as it's 2 and half since my 1st one as things have definlately changed over the last 6/8 months.  No idea if i'm classed as unexplained or not. My ex had really bad motility and count, whereas my DP has great sperm. My ex was obsessed that us not being able to conceive as "his fault", and my condition was "not an issue", so it's a bit of a shocker to be going down this route again (even though i knew he was talking bull). 

Zarah ~  I'm not even near tx and i'm already nervous about the potential outcomes, so I understandable that your feeling scared right now. Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for you support girls.. I'm just feeling a little weird right now. I'm sure I will snap out of it. Very strange really because I have been waiting for this news for a while now so I'm abit confused has to why its made me feel abit down  . I think your right Poppet about putting up a wall to protect yourself.
Vicky, I think you may need to hold my hand.. I'm abit useless at the minute


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Winki

Sorry i hope i haven't dashed your hopes with what i've said - i didn't mean to. As you say its good to be prepared and not get your hopes up too much but i really hope the clinic do something for you with everything you've been through so far   They can be buggers when it come to NHS funding for things though so be prepared... forewarned is forearmed  

We've ended up getting NHS funding for our tx - if you read my signature at the bottom of the post it kind of explains. We start our first cycle very soon - i should be starting down regging in a couple of weeks.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - we can hold each others hands  

I'm pretty useless at the moment too


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

woop woop zarah i wont go tomorrow and   them up for you, when i go for my scan,
we all understand were you are coming from, but like isobel says we bounce back we have to because we are women and thats what we do.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Just when everything seems to be going well I wake up to find I'm having another bleed   Not allot but it seems like proper blood, not old blood, and now the heamatoma is tiny it shouldn't be that. Will have to wait 6 hours now to ring my GP/mw to try and get seen by the EPAU.  Please keep your fingers crossed for me and Peanut

Mins x


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Min ~ Oh honey, i'm sure it will all be OK   sorry it's such a quick note but couldn't read and run. Thinking of you


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins Ive sent you a pm lovely xxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Mins - will be thinking of you hun. Please let us know how you get on with getting an appointment.   you and Peanut are ok


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning ladies, im sure minnie wont mind me informing you, she managed to get an appointment at EPU @ castle hill @ 8.15am.
so we should hear from her later this morning

   minnie xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Minnie i hope peanut is ok


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Haven't been on here much lately so am finding it a struggle to keep up, but just want to send some    to Minnie for her appointment today.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Minnie ... I hope your appt goes well and that peanut is safe and well  
Thinking of you hunny


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Mins - really hope everything goes well at your appt this morning and you can see peanut squirming away again.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies, thankyou so much for your kind thoughts I really do appreciate them.

I'm so happy to say that little Peanut is still wriggling around in my tummy as happy as can be!!  It was Jayne who did my scan at Castle Hill and everything is perfect with baby, the placenta and all my bits and pieces (although my nerves could be allot better ).  The haematoma has now dissapeared completely and Jayne could find no reason for the bleed. 

However the nurse thinks, after looking at when my previous bleeds were, that I am one of those ladies who's hormones dip every 4 weeks (at the time when I would of had a period) and that is what's caused the bleed, and my horrible achey period tummy   She explained that at about 13 weeks the placenta will take over my hormone levels from my ovaries at which time I should hopefully not have anymore bleeding 

I've rang work and to explain and they have been great, I'm able to stay at home with my feet up for the rest of the week and if I have anymore problems they've suggested I take my work laptop home and work from there. 

I feel so lucky that everything is ok, the lady who had the appointment before mine at the hospital clearly hadn't been so fortunate, she looked like her poor heart was breaking when she left.  It was so sad 

Thanks again for your kind thoughts, I don't know what I'd do without you all 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Fantastic news Mins - so pleased everything is ok


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

just read your post mins so glad everything is o.k i am getting preparred for the scan this afternoon and   the stimming drugs are working,
i keep feeling like i have a slight ache in my stomach could that be the stimming drugs working there magic.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I knew all would be okay my "Little bleeder"  xxxx At least you got another chance to say "Hi" to your little "fella" 

Caz- Thinking of you this afternoon xxxx

Right Ive just got up so I need some breakfast and to tidy round, had a nice quiet night at work so feel okayish

Speak to you all soon
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks isobel i will post when i get back to let you know how we go.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Mins, i'm so pleased you and peanut are both all ok   , and if the nurse is right about your hormones dipping, you won't have any more of these scares   

Caz, good luck for your scan this afternoon  

Vicky, You havn't dashed my hopes, your experience is exactly what i needed to keep me a bit grounded. I'm terrible at letting my mind run away with itself, getting all excited only to be gutted. Don't feel bad  .


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Mins, that's brilliant news... I'm so glad. 

Hope everyone else is okay today.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Mins I'm so glad everything is ok    I hope you don't have to go through anymore scares you have had your fair share now  

Caz hope your scan went well

I have an appointment tomorrow to sign forms.. It will be strange doing all that again, hope I can keep it together because my emotions are abit crazy right now   My head has been banging all day & I never get headaches (unless Im hungover)   I couldn't sleep last night thinking all the what ifs again   I need to sort myself out. I want to be excited but I'm too scared. Oh I hope I don't do all your heads in with my moaning.. sorry


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Zarah

I'm so glad your appointment has come through.  I think its absolutely natural for you to be more anxious than excited this time  around after your dissapointment last time   Like Poppet said I'm sure once you start tx you will be more hopeful whilst still keeping yourself a bit more protected emotionaly this time around.  Don't worry about having to keep it together at the clinic, if I had a pound for everytime I burst in to tears in front of them 

Yes I'm hoping today was my last scare too!  My nerves are shredded   After what the nurse said today I counted the days ups since my last bleed and low and behold it's 28 days - the exact length of time between my (like clockwork) periods!!! So I think she (and Isobel ) are right!

Take care all you lovely ladies and thanks again for all of your support, you're great

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah Ive pmd you back. Glad everything is moving quickly now 

Mins- You have to stop scaring us like this  At least now you have some rhyme and reason for the bleeds so try to relax now and plenty of pampering and  . Im loving the thought of the stripy matinee jackets your mum has been knitting they sound great. I re my two being in lovely bright stripy baby grows and they were so gorgeous and cuddly, I know you can get loads of really nice clothes for babies but I still loved mine in baby grows all lovely and bonny smelling of talc 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - glad you got your appt through and   for how you are feeling. Don't worry about doing our heads in - we're all here for you not matter what. Good luck with the appt tomorrow, it will probably feel a bit strange being back there but if you need to cry then do it, no-one will think any less of you  . Do you know when you will be starting down-regging?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky just noticed on your sig you have put your having your first icsi  Feb/March 09 Its 2010 now honey  xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good evening ladies well we are back from clinic she could'nt find my left ovarie but i was'nt to surprised about that as it the one that is always hard to find well i am upto full dose like you were mins 3 to 1 in 2 injections and have 3 follis on left and 2 on the right dawn said that i might only end up with the 2 on the right at the end. just hope and   and stay positive.

yes isobel i just noticed that on vickys sig too

sorry its a me post for now will try do personals later or tomorrow after shopping.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh thats it i am sat her with a small hot water bottle stuffed down my leggings,


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi caz- some follies are better than none eh   Thats it you keep the hot water bottle on and eat plenty of protein. when you back at the clinic, Friday??


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel - OMG I am definitely losing the plot!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wait until you get a baby brain...... i swear mine never recovered


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

sorry ye friday 2.15 
DH, as done use roast potatoes and chicken burgers for tea, i was goner do a pasta bake, but when i get back from shopping i am goner make a lasagne tomorrow and that will last and we can have the rest on friday when we get back.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

its when we get to this stage next week and i'll having major doubts about sedation as i have a major fear of any anathitics.

i hope the scan lady is'nt so rough on friday as well,

i love this hot water bottle it only small just a little wider than my hand and a tiny bit longer, my mum got me and my sister them for xmas 08, it most useful if you have tooth ache ear ache or out like that, or when my hands go blue like they sometimes do.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I start d/r on Tuesday   its all coming at once very quickly! when do you start?

Caz, Isobels right.. some are better than none, after all it only takes one 

question for you ladies.. I am taking (& have been for a while), pregnacare, Vit B6, Co Q10 & selenium with vit A,C and E.... should I be taking anything else? 
I don't like pinapple or pineapple juice so can't have that. Should I have brazil nuts if Im taking selenium?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah thank you you are right it does only take one as mins said last week too me and she did'nt have many either an she got a good result,

what time do you have to go in tomorrow and will you be collecting your drugs pack


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies, well I slept most of the afternoon and feel much better for it. I've just had tea and Peanut is now wiggling around like a loon  I'm still bleeding a bit but Peanut is ok and that's all that matters.

Isobel - you are sooo right, babies smell lovely a kind of 'sleepy' smell.  The clothes are fantastic, when I got back from the hospital I rang my mum and she was straight off for some more wool and some new knitting patterns   She's not doing bad for someone who didn't seem that pleased I was pregnant to begin with 

Caz - Don't worry about not having loads of follicles its the quality not the quantity that matters, remember it only takes one.  The sedation isn't like a proper knock out anaesthetic it just makes you feel really relaxed.  It's really quite pleasent, and I don't respond well to anaesthetics and I was ok.

Did - I hope your trip over to Leeds today went ok and that you are feeling allright about all your appointments tommorow 

Hope all you ladies are doing really well tonight

Take care

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins i knew you would say just that thank you you had the same thing did'nt you not many, and you have a great outcome, can you actually feel young peanut moving and kicking now, just realized you are at the 12 wk point.

i have bought of ebay the clear blue plus test 3 packs of 2 and 1 pack of 1 for less then £9 that includes postage.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah my lovely Ive heard that vit c is good for preventing m/c and also Royal jelly is good fo your eggs. One thing now your starting tx you will maybe want to get the Selenium without the vit A as thats not good for pregnancy is it? i was taking those ones too but have now swapped to the Holland & barrett selenium which is a strong dose so no need for the brazils  If i think of anything else ill pm you 

OMG haveyou seen the snow outside 


Mins- 

Caz- Mins is right the sedation is really nice  I know this is quite warped but I really like E/C


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

did busy day for you tomorrow with your appts, hope you managed to get back from leeds o.k.
when we came home we came off A63 at newport/gilberdyke and the traffic was harrandous, trying to get onto the slip road for the m62 and a 63,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i dont want to look outside but from a friend on ******** i got the impression its snowing.
we dont want too much when we have to travel to hull again on friday.

isobel how much are the holland and barrat ones as everything is buy one get half price, i got my brazils from there as they were the only place in selby that have them.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel Im glad you told me about vit A, I didn't know that it wasn't good for pregnancy  I will go get the ones from holland & barrett tomorrow.

I'm with Isobel in liking EC the sedation was great, I loved it


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah holland and barrett everything is buy 1 get one half price, i'am all for a bargain.
Isobel Im glad you told me about vit A, I didn't know that it wasn't good for pregnancy  I will go get the ones from holland & barrett tomorrow.

I'm with Isobel in liking EC the sedation was great, I loved it   
[/quote]


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I've just read on my Co Q10 lable that if trying to become pregnant only take under medical advice!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah i think most stuff says that but Ive read alot and I mean a lot on here and one lady in particular is still taking hers and she has looked into if its all safe etc and she is now happily about 28w preg and this is her first pregnancy after many failures without the extra vits 

I acnt re how much they were Caz but ill try to find them on the website, it just saves having to eat all those brazils they did my head in after a few days the mere thought made me feel sick.
xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel what about vit c with zinc i was taking that but stopped. when i ran out a couple of months ago.

i have found them on the website boots also do them but it says on there for hair, skin, nails. and the royal jelly boots dont do at all but are a bit on the expensive side dh will do his nut if i buy those.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz they are 100 for £7.15 or you can get 250 for £13.29, you only need one a day so will last you a good few months and it means no buying brazils and pineapple juice 
Yeah zinc is one of the most important things for fertility in both men and women, you should maybe get some more of the supermarket own ones.
xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah just thought if you get the Holland& Barrett selenium the same as mine let your cat sniff one  I keep teasing mine now everytime Im going to take it


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

its normally boots or tesco so will be boots 3 for 2.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hese are boots ones are they the same,  
Boots Beauty Selenium 200 µg - 90 tablets


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah they'll be fine Caz xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh just had a look Caz and they aren't yeast based and the ones with yeast are supposed to be the best but they do have the ACE selenium which does have yeast I know as I used these last yr.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks isobel also 3 for 2 love the offers, it all depends what they stock as our boots is only a small store in selby.

i will have to buy them and then tell dh afterwards though , but i dont mind eating the brazils in fact i have another 3 bags up stairs calling but i will make my self sick if i eat them all at one it the water thing i dont like but i have been putting orange to dilute with it,

when you back at work anyway isobel.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Erm tomorrow night.... I think....... and then Sat morning, Sat night and Sun morning straight after the night shift 

Yeah keep quiet from DH you only need to tell them what they need to know


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

you will be ready for your bed when you get in on sunday afternoon then, just take care of yourself though dont want to be ill again when you only have a couple of weeks to your hols.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh I know Caz but im hoping and   that these steroids are going to kick in v soon and Ill feel okay again, i just havent been right since my m/c but Im really looking forward to getting a bit of sunshine on my holiday xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, would your DH really do his nut if you bought essential vits that may help you during tx?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yes as we have only got £50 to do a fortnights food shop, plus he does'nt believe in take loads of tablets especially vits and minerals, or any tablets really.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

You should maybe explain to him though that this tx isnt costing you so havinga few vits may pay off in the long run


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, oh I see.. I don't know how you manage with £50 for a fortnight. Do you have sky or anything you could cancel for a while to get some extra cash for things?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

no we dont sky is our only way off getting tv and we are on the cheapest there is, it's not that, that costs use is having to heat the house i have to pay for heating oil and it's not cheap at all but the only form of heating and hot water we have.

i dont know how these people that are on benefits that smoke and drink every day/night, as we dont do either money goes on the bills and thats it water and electric are the most costly, tv licence and we have to pay a small amount of rent and council tax which was'nt all covered by council tax benefit. i always make sure the bills get paid before anything else.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz how come you can't get TV without sky? I've never heard of that before. It looks like you will just have to stick with the folic acid from your GP & give the vits a miss


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

we dont have an ariel we even tried freeview and we cant get that either, i was mad about the freeview as i have to watch discovery channels like shed and history and knowledge, i dont mind some of the programmes but others i find a bit boring.

i have loads of the folic acid from gp that much i will be able to keep taking it past 12 wks.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am not good at remembering to take the folic acid i have started to take it at the same time as i do my jabs now so i dont forget, 

i know what i ment to say to you ladies did any of you bruise on your legs when doing the stimming my right one bruises and my lefty one is o.k. not looking forward to doing it tonight in both legs as i still have a bruise from last night.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - OMG that really is soon isn't it   I think i'll be down regging from around the 18th Feb (2 weeks tomorrow) as that will be day 21.

Right, i think i need to get up to speed on all these vits. I'm taking 'Pregnacare conception' and eating lots of brazil nuts (how many should i have?) What is this about pineapple juice? Do i need to take anything else?

Lots of snow on the ground here now   I love it, its looks so much prettier than puddles!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh i would rather have the puddles i dont mind the rain it was snow an ice 22/23 yrs ago when my grandma fell and broke her arm and coller bone and then not 2 months later she died an was only in her early 50's, i was only 10 when she passed away and next monday will be 2 yrs since my grandad died and then thursday next week is the anniversary of my grandma's death. (thats my mums parents) i never knew my dads parents an i dont think i wanted to as his dad was horrible.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, if your leg is bruised try & inject in another area.. I don't think my leg bruised but my tummy did alot.

Vicky if 18th Feb is your day 21 then thats when you will start jabbing, not long now. as for the vits it confuses me abit, Isobel knows the score on that one. I take pregnacare I have taken it since last summer before my first tx & I just carried on taking it knowing I was going to do tx again. I googled vits to take while trying to concieve, thats where I got my info from.. try that. Not sure what the pineapple juice does I just noticed alot of ladies on FF were having it but I really can't stand the stuff


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Pineapple is another source of selenium which aids implantation 
xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

me neither zarah it is disgusting give me a glass of orange juice any day, but i dont mind pineapple slices out of a tin or fresh pineapple. i have only had one bruise on my tummy and it did last very long at all, but good my right leg stings like hell and my poor niece does'nt understand and she went to cuddle me an just caught it on monday.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vit B6 helps produce progestrone and royal jelly is good for eggs, zinc is a good all rounder for male and female fertility


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh isobel i might just have to buy some tins of the stuff i dont buy loads of stuff like that with dh not liking, fruit and veg much he will eat bananas some times and he eats peas.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have just had to block 4 people on ******** people are trying to hack in ******** accounts for pics of kids, the thought of it makes me feel sick as i have pics of my nephews and nieces on there.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

What do you mean people are adding you who you dont know? Aw what an awful thought some people are sick


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i send you a pm hun with the details but there are 2 ways 2 do it i havd 4 and now i have another load to do.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh yeah please xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel i have pmed you hun.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Ive done it xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i'm working my way down there loads on it.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

they are all blocked now but i will be checking often now i know about it,

i have just told dh i am spending about £14 on vits and he said i suppose they are all for you but i think i might get him back on the vit c and zinc.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

just remembered i have some washing to get out of the washer towels i washed when we got back.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah wouldnt hurt your DH to be taking the zinc- its good for sperm!!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

he was talking it before and again it run out an i never got any more with xmas and stuff


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

u lot talked loads last night!!!

just a quicky before i get ready for MW @ 10.

mins wasnt in leeds yesterday, id said on monday dp was using my car to go to leeds because he had his 6 weekly check up at the CF clinic!!!! must be all this pregnancy brain (although in the paper yesterday they were saying it didnt exsist)

anyway hope everyone is OK, shall see u all later when i get home xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning all, what a bunch of chatterboxes you were last night   It was like a master class on vitimins and minerals 

Hey Did, well I hope your DHs trip to Leeds went well (I knew someone was going to Leeds )  I saw that article about pregnancy brain being a myth - I was quite dissapointed as I was looking forward to having a good excuse for being daft for the next 6 month  Hope your mw appointments go well and let us know how you get on when you get back  

Hope everyone has a really good day, I'm going to have a really lazy one - I might even go back to bed and watch DVDs 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Did- hope your scan and appointments go ok today and that DH was okay yesterday too 

mins- I saw the article too about baby brain being a myth- well i can tell you from experience that I think the artice is a myth 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello All

Still no letter from the clinic today   I'm hoping it comes tomorrow!

Hope everyones having a good day

x


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

No post for me either   


Got an e-mail from brother today saying that mum had told him we had reecived "good news on IVF" and "when do you start?".........arrgghhhhhh, I know she means well but we're miles away from tx and now I'll have to explain that to whole family!!!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm afraid that's mums for you, I told my mum and my dad very early on about being pregnant but asked them to keep it quiet.  My mums idea of keeping it quiet was telling every member of the family, all her neighbours and all the customers that go in to her shop 

Hope you all get your letters very very soon

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Willi- families are great for piling on the pressure even when they mean well  

Vicky- Im sure it'll come tomorrow 

Its my mums birthday so just been round to take her presents etc and my nephew was there so been playing with play dough and having an all round good time, I forgot how competitive I am with a ball of play dough and I was getting fed up when everytime I made something really good, ie a plate of food or his mum with it he kept squashing it  My brother then came to pick him up and saw the model of his wife Id made and had to make a big deal of pointing out her tummy is now much bigger than what I had protrayed as she is pregnant!!!!! I know Im hyper sensitive but I just thought "Oh shut up"

Mins- how are you and how the bleeding? Hope its settled down now  

Caz- how are you? 

Zarah- it was nice chatting last night  xxx

Did-   Hope everything has gone well honey


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Poppet-I didnt forget you but the screen was going funny so i thought it best to post rather then lose it all. Hope your ok and have started to get fatter now you skinny thing 

 to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

I'm back!!!!  

Hope everyone is well today, less of the chatting loads it took up like 3 pages, i was only gone for about 18 hours and u managed to fill about 3 pages  

firstly DH was fine at hospital on monday, just a routine check up so nothing exciting. he's still alive and kicking!!!  

well we have had a busy day, MW appointment went OK
scan went OKish, was to check the twins, one wasnt playing ball and was hiding but they are both fine, no Twin2Twin transfusion going on so they are growing well. only got 1 pic of the singleton, that one is doing good too, checked baldders and stuff.

then went to the consultant appointment, daft nurse pushed my t-shirt up that high it made my blood pressure sky high, she did it twice  , cons told her to let him have a go, moved t-shirt and all was GOOD!!!
ooo and we did get to see mr mcguiness, that registrar guy was in on the appointment too, probably to keep an eye on me,

anyway bombshell dropped, there is 3 lots of triplets due on hull, anothe rlot due around the same time as we are, so guess what.
at 22 weeks i have to go into hospital for about 6 weeks to be monitored to make sure no prem labour cos they dont have the resources for us both to have babys at the same time i think.  , not sure if its what they do in hull or its just because there is 2 of us.

back in two weeks for a scan, then see the registrar guy cos consultant is away that day, got to have my cervix measured and  make sure they are growing OK.

sorry for the me post, do hope evreryone is well today, shall do some PMs when i can get some back reading done.

xxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Right some personals.

Poppet, shall email you was waiting till id had todays appointments to email you  

Minnie, hope your feeling happier today  lots of rest and snuggles with your doggies.  

Caz, heres hoping tomorrows scan goes well too, a lot can change in a few days, u might even have more follies but what uv got is good enough, it only takes 1 after all.  

Vicky, heres hoping you get your letter tomorrow, im sure you will  

Zarah, wow Tuesday, nice and fast ekkk so excited for you, understand why your not so much, me and poppet was the same, we just didn’t have the excitement there, seemed to make it go quicker hehe.  

Williwinky yea mums are good at that, good to have support though  

M2M hope your ok  

Isobel, whats the steroids for, grr at your brother, he needs a slap, I’ll do it hehe  
Hope your OK though  

Hope I haven’t missed anyone!!!!
i still think porgnancy brain is true,   

xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

did, glad all is well with the pumpkins, grrrrrrr at been in hospital for 6wks before they arrive not nice.

i got vit c and zinc but not the boots one's they had sold out and also had no selenium what so every.

vit c and zinc came from morrison 99p for 30 or buy 2 save 50p, i git the selenium from holland and barrett the only place in selby i could think of after boots did'nt have it. £7.15 for 100

mum said if you have to take these vits then they should supply them instead of having to buy them.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww Did glad your appointment went well. Thats strange because i was in clinic today and saw Mr Maguinness's registrar. Had a scan baby is ok placental blood flow good and right amount of fluid around my little man and hes head down so going the right way for birth. Got another appointment at 36 weeks for another scan and to see consultant or his registrar again. It all feels surreal and hasnt sunk in yet that in 11 weeks my son might be here


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did - glad the triplets are doing well but so sorry about you having to go in to hospital   I hope it is a routine thing for them to do for the wellbeing of you and the babies and not something they are doing just because there is another lady who has triplets due at the same time.  Six weeks would be a very long time to be in hospital just for the medical staffs convienience   Can you take a lap top in with you? Otherwise how are we all going to know how you are doing   If you aren't allowed are you going to get dh on here so he can tell us how you are doing while you are away   I know you wanted to finish work as soon as possible hun but I don't expect this is what you had in mind!!!!  If you are still ok after 6 weeks do you get to come home again or do they do a c-section there and then?  Oh sorry Did that's allot of questions for you!  Well anyway most importantly I hope you are feeling ok about everything 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there, yes Isobel I'm still bleeding a bit but 'old' stuff and not as much as yesterday (sorry TMI)

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

just a quicky cos im off to my mums, shall come back later to see you.

caz, u dont have to take them, its not compulsary!!! but we all sujest it if you want to help yourself get pregnant that u take them to help yourself. we all have. its a few quid out of your "wages" the baby will cost you a whole lot more, and unlike some of the women on thia board u are getting the treatment free. its a very little thing to help achieve such a big thing!!

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm back from the clinic.. I saw Denise & she was lovely. I had a chat with her after signing my forms about how I was feeling & she made me feel so much better. I came away feeling much happier. I am back on Tuesday for my D/R appointment. 

Charlie, I can't believe you only have 11wks left.. how exciting

Caz, good on you for buying your vits, I think you have done the right thing

Did, I am glad your scan went well.. do you have to stay in hosp for 6wks? or just go everyday for monitoring for 6wks? its a long bloody time to have to stay in there isn't it?

Isobel, I enjoyed our chat last night aswell.. & boy did we chat!! 

Poppet, hope your well

Williwinky, sorry for the delay on welcoming you back.. but welcome back hun

M2M, hope your well

Vicky, I hope that letter arrives tomorrow.. maybe we should get our   back out!!

Mins, hope you enjoyed your DVDs in bed 

Littlesnow, if your still there, I hope your ok xx

well I think thats all of you... my apologies if I have missed you out


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Caz the only vitamins I ever took was Pregnacare.

Zarah i cant believe it myself it wont sink in i sometimes think im in a dream and im gonna wake up soon reality has not hit me yet only been feeling this way for the past few days its a very strange feeling.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have been taking the folic acid for yrs now since ttc,
i we both took the sanatogen preconception his and hers, i believe they lasted 3 months and were 2 for 3 end of 08,

charlie you will get there have nearly got everything now,

glad i bought the pregnancy test's of ebay or she would have tryed putting me of buying them too.

DID, at least if you are only in for 6 weeks, you are'nt going to be in as long as my mum was with my sister she spent six months in hospital before she had my sister i was like a parcel between my dad and my grandma, because had'nt started school then, my mum was in hospital when i started school at easter as it was once a term in those days and she was also in hospital for my 5th birthday.

i hope its not the same lady doing the scan tomorrow as it was yesterday she was a little rough, and it boths me that i might bleed like i do when i have a smear.

i think its time to put our tea in the oven its all prepared did that when i got back just stuff it in oven now for 30mins asnd then we can have the lasagne that i promised dh on tuesday but my mum had also promised my nephew he could have lasagne the same day an she had no white sauce for it and borrowed mine.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello 

Did- Im going to pm you tomorrow my lovely. Glad your can etc went ok. Bit  of a pain about 6w in hospital but you'll be in the best place  Also glad DP is okay  xxx

Caz- What you have to remember is that this tx isnt being forced upon you and you are getting it funded so if I was you I would want to optimise my chances fully so I think your mum was a little over the top at suggesting the clinic pays for your vits  We all just want to make sure we do everything possible to make ou own tx successful thats why we are taken vits etc and they aren't something you can start and the stop and expect them to carry on working its the same as your folic acid you need to take it religiously for it to be any good.  

Charlie-   Glad your scan went ok. The reason we have been advising Caz about vits and stuff is because she isn't responding as well as she would have liked, you were ok as your young and produced a good number of eggs etc 

Mins- ive replied to your pm  

Zarah- you too honey xxxx

  to everyone else
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i think she was trying to make a point to be honest about spending money, when i owe her the amount i spent on the vits and they did'nt do hardly any shopping bacause they hasd less then £30 and my dad needs 2 new tyres at £200+ each.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yeh i totally understand what your saying Isobel everybody reacts differently to treatment and taking supplements at least makes you feel better like your doing something towards having a baby it sure made me feel better knowing i was trying to do get my body right for pregnancy im still taking them now and my omega 3 because i feel guilty if i dont like im not doing enough to support him sounds daft i know  

Caz i agree with Isobel as well Folic acid etc needs to be taken for at least 3 months daily just to get into your system and then got to be kept up otherwise its like starting it all over again and your body will have to keep adjusting to it


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i'm surprised i dont look like the olic acid as i have een taking for 5+yrs now.

if i disappear and dont come back without saying good night its because pc keeps shutting all my windows down.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I didnt really know about any of the other vitamins thats why i only really took Pregnacare


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah but we're reminding you to take it every day as you said yesterday you forget  xx

Charlie- its good to carry on taking them I know I did with my two and even afterwards if your breastfeeding etc as its so easy to get run down xxx Looks like you disnt need the other stuff honey so dont feel bad


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i know you are, thats whay i have started taking after my bath and when i do my jabs, just like i will do with the vit c and zinc and the selenium, i have boxes and boxes of folic acid somebody actually told me to get dh taking it as well.

will i be o.k if i have warm lemon juice rather than cold water or cold orange this evening.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im sure you'll be fine with that  We're only looking out for you  xx Hope all goes to plan at tomorrows scan xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i said to dh about trying our female dog with the folic acid last night as i dropped one on the floor and she was having a sniff at it.

i was looking at the royal jelly this afternoon but there are 2 strengths 60mg and 500mg and i was'nt sure about that, i also was telling my mum about it reducing the chance's of miscarriage an she had never heard of that before.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

actually I dont know why Im laughing as i got a supplement booklet through the post today and it also had supplements in for pets- my treat my cats


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have seen people give dogs cod liver oil from the supermarkets actually it's given to them for coat


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah i re my nan giving her dog them


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

has any body taken iron supplements.

i'm expecting to have another scan on monday will i also have one on wednesday if they are planning ec on friday, mum asked me if i knew any of my times for next week she is a bit like mins and likes to be organised.

zarah i'm sure you will be fine,  

i am going for now do the washing up make a nice warm drink and do the washing up now we have had tea and remove the dish of lasagne from the work top before the dog nicks it, or and warm my mini hotty up and do some knitting i am doing a girls cream sweater with a tulip motif on the front of it ( one i might ) keep and see what flavour my bil and sil have.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Ladies just to let you know there is a series on the Discovery Home & Health channel called Extreme Pregnancy which is on at 7pm and 7.30pm every week night (repeated at 8pm on Home & Health +1).  Its about people who have suffered from infertility issues, people who have had recurrent miscarriage etc etc and the tx they have recieved to overcome their problems.

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Is anyone watching Extreme Pregnancies? Oh its so emotional, i'm in tears


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Also did anyone notice Mr Lesny on there? He's one of the cons at Hull right?


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Ooooh she's having the baby at Hull Women and Childrens - thought she had a bit of an accent!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes he is!!!  That edition is being repeated at 8.30 on Home and Health +1 (if any of you have missed it), they just showed them at our womens hospital!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh I'm gutted.. I don't have sky   got rid of it a couple of yrs ago when DP came out of work & never bothered having it reinstalled. I would of liked to have watched that.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Ooooh Mins/Vicky you're making me jealous. We don't have sky   I'm sulking now.

I feel like an expert on vitamins today - can't believe how many pages I've had to read through to get up to date with what's happening!!!

I got two appointments through the post yesterday, one to see Mr Macguiness on 6 May and one to see someone about Anti-d injections on the 7 May. Typical that they can't be on the same day, but hey gets me out of work for a bit!
Had to read the leaflet as to why I was being asked to attend the antenatal clinic regarding anti-d injections and managed to conclude that my blood tests must show that I'm rhesus negative. Apparently only a small part of the population is rhesus negative and if DH is rhesus positive then the baby may also be rhesus positive, which means if the baby's blood comes into contact with mine my body may produce antibodies which may affect any future pregnancies. So if I'm understanding it correctly I'll get an anti-d injection at 28 weeks and again at 34 weeks, and 72 hours after delivery if the baby's cord blood comes back as rhesus positive.

All very confusing, but I think I'm a bit more informed after "googling" it and reading everything I can find. If anyone else has come across this or knows someone who's had to have it I'd be interested to know. I'm going to ask the midwife a few questions about it on Monday too.

Caz - I had to take iron tablets when I was anaemic years ago, they're not very nice and have some nasty side effects. But if you have a relatively healthy diet you shouldn't need them anyway.

Mins - so glad Peanut is safe and well. Hopefully if the placenta takes over soon you should avoid another bleed next month.

Vicky - I think first time round I rang with Day 1 on the Monday and got my appointments on the Friday so I reckon they'll turn up then.

Did - I know things come in 3's but 3 lots of triplets is a bit much! I wonder how many of those the IVF clinic are responsible for?  Definitely send me that picture of your bump, I wanna see!!! Hope you don't have to stay in hospital for six weeks but if you do I'll bring you some grapes  

Isobel -  Not long till holiday!! WHOOPEE!!! I think you've missed your vocation in life, I reckon you'd make a great fertility expert as you know so much about it. You should write a book on it and mention all us girlies in it  

Zarah - glad you've managed to talk things over and feel a bit better. Like Did said you will feel different this time, its completely normal.  I think the fact that you've been through it before and know what to expect during tx you don't feel as scared of the tx itself, just the outcome.  Just look after yourself.

Charlie - I reckon it won't sink in till your baby boy arrives, and even then I bet you can't believe he's all yours.  Lovely to hear that everything is going well and all things look good.

Willy - hoping things move along quickly for you, it would be great if you didn't have to wait much longer.

M2M - hope you get some "good post" soon!

Little snow - still thinking of you and hoping you're doing ok  

Just to add I was also a big fan of sedation during EC, I never remembered anything from either of them and choccy biccies afterwards with a nice cuppa is just a big bonus!

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppet, my sister is rhesus negative. She has had two children (the last one born Nov) and she has had the anti-d jabs. If there is anything you would like me to ask her about it just let me know x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Poppet- I'm 98% sure my cousin was rhesus neg too so Ill ask her all about it, she has 3 kiddies too so should know all about it but I gather what you have already found out is all correct. BTW my knowledge was only gained from reading a library full of books on fertilty and infertilty over 16 yrs of knowing I was infertile  In the early days when I had my last txs I knew not one person who had gone through ivf so it was very isolating and we were pretty much left to it on our own. This site is a god send for me and all of us I guess and ive learnt so much information  

I am looking forward to my holiday so much although I still haven't booked a hotel in Manchester for the night before our flight so I must get onto that next week and when I get back I get my 3w break from DH 

Glad your ok honey
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Zarah you're a star!!   I think I was worrying about any side effects of the jabs but from what I can tell there doesn't seem to be any, well not serious anyway. If you could ask your sister whether she found she had any side effects or what I can expect that would be great.  I'm hoping she'll say its all very straightforward and nothing to worry about.
xx

Isobel - we stayed at the Marriot near Manchester airport when he were going on honeymoon and it was the best damn bed we've ever slept in. It was huge and soooooooooo comfy!! Plus the price included a fortnights parking in their car park which was good.  I understand what you mean about the having to do your own research into infertility. Sites like this and some books seem to be more aware of a need for info these days. I'm pretty sure if I had just conceived naturally straight away I would never know as much about the whole process as I do.  Sometimes the knowledge is a comfort and sometimes its a curse I find  
xx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Firstly very sorry for completely off topic mail, but had to write this or i might explode! Am watching "8 boys and wanting a girl" programme and channel 4+1 and saw this....

Stupid woman who already has 4 beautiful boys just said, "i would liken the feeling of giving birth to my forth boy, to that of not being able to have children"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          

OMG...some people have NO idea


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Willywinki i just watched that i can say i was   fuming at what that snotty nosed woman said how dare she compare not being able to produce a girl as not being able to get pregnant that other woman was just as bad u would have thought she had lost the baby the way she performed at the scan how pathetic these women are they dont have a friggin clue how we feel. 

I also watched the extreme pregnancy programme too and was surprised to see it was in Hull


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies, another chatty evening I see 

I watched Eight Boys and Wanting a Girl and to be honest I wasn't angry with the women on it at all, I just felt very very sorry for them as they were clearly heartbroken.  The emotions they were feeling were so real but their desire to have a girl didn't mean they loved their boys any less.  Rightly we don't say to each other 'how pathetic wanting another child' when there are ladies on here who already have children but need to have another baby.  We understand that they have a genuine need to complete their families that, if it doesn't happen, causes them just as much pain (I'm sure) as it did someone like me who didn't already have a child.  I don't see why we should think of the ladies on last nights programme any differently.

I feel that I am lucky as I don't mind if I have a boy or girl, as long as they are healthy.  But I wouldn't be damning of those women who for whatever reason have such a strong need to have a girl. 

Sorry I didn't mean to get on my high horse, or to upset anyone, but I also felt very strongly about it but obviously have a different view.

Take care ladies

 and  

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I just think there ungrateful for what they have and they should never be compared to someone who cant get get pregnant or have children. The way they behaved was disgusting. I visit a forum for babies being born in April 2010 and they all agree that these women are selfish and are ungrateful for what they have and how these children must feel unloved. I would never say women who want more children on these boards are pathetic they have genuine reasons not being able to get pregnant and not being able to have more children not complaining just because they cant have a girl.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie, 

I won't judge other women on what they feel they need to do to make their familes complete. Nor can I view them as selfish and ungrateful and see their behaviour as being disgusting.  I for one couldn't feel anything but sympathy for the women who's first baby (a girl) had died and who had clearly spent the subsequent years trying (if unwisely) to replace her lost baby with another girl.

I appreciate that you think differently about this and I respect your views, however this is one that we are going to have to agree to disagree on.



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just lost a long post Id written so Ill get to the point 

I didnt see the programme, i saw it advertised and had alreday decided it wasn't one for me to watch at the moment 

I cannot understand how these women feel but I suppose there are many people who dismiss Zarah and I as we already have children  Before I had my children I had a friend who had 1 daughter and was now struggling to conceive again for many, many yrs and when she would say she understood how I felt I thought she was mad as she already had a child but now I totally understand what she meant. Infertility never leaves you, its a scar on your life that marks you forever. I can honestly say that in the 16 yrs Ive known I was infertile there has not been one day when it didnt affect me mentally and emotionally.

Some women are happy to never have children and if thats what makes them happy then so be it but if your heart tells you you want 2, 3 or 4 children there is nothing that will help you until you can achieve that goal. We always wanted more than 2 children but of course got caught up in looking after twins and then it was finding the cash again etc but once I had my first m/c it totally awakened my sense of needing a baby again and thats why we have pusued this route again.

Must go now , tired and have to go to kids open day and then off to get mine and DD hair cut.

speak to you all soon.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ladies i did'nt see these programmes but i do know a lady who had 3 girls and when she had boys she always miscarried, the point i am trying to make is that some people cant carry boys and some cant carry girls.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - I've pm'd you  

Mins x


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Morning everyone

I rang the hospital this morning, was doing my head in wondering what was going on! They got our referall on Monday, it's now with gynae consultant who will prioritise. She said this takes 3/4 days so might be back with referal and appointment dept today. If gynae classes it as routine, then should be about 6 weeks before apt, or 2/3 if urgent. Feel better now i know it's actually moving forward. WIll ring on Tuesday next week if i havn't heard anything. I learnt last time round, that it pays to pster   

Spent most of last night doing my first Tesco big shop online.....took 3 hours! Everyone who does it already swears it 's really easy after the first order....it bloomin well better be! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i'm off to find something to nibble on before i get changed for hospital in about an hour, but i am still online

willywinki,  thats the only way my sister does her shopping and i have done it that way a number of times 2 yrs ago when my dad lost site in one of his eyes and was'nt allowed to drive for about 6mths its great because you only buy what you want an dont get those extra's all you do next time is go into your favs and what you got this time will be in there all you do is either click how many you want or just confirm.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi caz

Is it this scan where they see how many folices you have? Having not been down the tx road yet i'm a bit uneducated on the process


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i had scan on weds an had 3 on one side and 2 on the other i am upto full dose of stimming drugs which is 3 powder to one liquid so on six powder and 2 liquid and follis are counted again and then i will have to wait till monday for another scan a lot can happen in a few day so i might have somemore, but i was warned they might only get 2, the scans appointments start of later an as you get to each scan they come forward.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I have nothing against women who have children, have infertility problems and want more children just to make that clear with the girls I seem to have offended i didnt mean for it to come across that way.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Afternoon ladies

Still no letter   I've come home from work especially at lunch thinking i could have a chat with them this afternoon after time off etc but its not here. I guess it will be here tomorrow.

Really trying not to stress but not being able to plan anything is getting to me. I'm already going to lose half my months salary when we're going through tx and i'm so hoping i'm not going to have to cancel any other days work. I guess what will be will be. I really need to deactivate the 'planning' part of my brain at the moment it think  

Sorry for lack of personals but i'm rushing as i'm on my lunchbreak. Will catch up with everyone later.

x


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Caz ~ Thanks for explaining, there so much to take in! Fingers crossed for your scan this afternoon    

I don't want to keep dragging it up, as it's a sensitive topic and everyone's thoughts are equally valid. But the part that really sickened me about the programme last night, was not about their desire for a girl (even if some cases it did appear to be damaging their existing family through obsession), but the assumption and statement from one of the women that not being able to have a girl was equivalent to the feelings and emotions of not being able to have a child at all.   I appreciate infertility and secondary infertility is a spectrum, with lots of different scenario's for different individuals and circumstances, but to liken the emotions to being unable to conceive at all is niave and ignorant in my option. 

Right i'll get off my little podium now


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Willywinki I totally agree with you and a lot of people have been posting there thoughts over the internet about this programme mostly negative comments.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

charlie14 said:


> I have nothing against women who have children, have infertility problems and want more children just to make that clear with the girls I seem to have offended i didnt mean for it to come across that way.


Noone offended me  but I know Ive read on other threads that some people get sick of hearing us with children trying to have more  I pees me off as I am infertile I had 3 txs to get my twins, all of it paid for privately so the way I see it if I want more then it's nothing to do with anyone else 

I think it's easy when you have been struck with the infertilty stick to get very bitter about women who conceive easily (I know for a fact I do!!) but in reality being fertile is quite normal so we can't expect people to know what it feels like 

xxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Oh yeh Isobel i can admit i do feel this way towards women who constantly have loads of kids for the sake of it especially just for the benefits they get like my sister in law does what was it she used to say the 3rd child is the golden child


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Personally I think if your on benefits after two children you shouldn't get any more money as none of us working can go to our boss and say we're expecting so can we have a pay rise can we?


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

isobel i agree there, i wouldnt expect anymore just because im having 3!! thats why i work!!!  

anyway hi ladies, been out shopping today, off to sort some tea, shall pop back later to see you all and catch up on the days chattings!! LOL

xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

hi all,

interesting reading.. many different opinions. Its healthy to have a good debate  
I watched the programme & not sure what I thought about it really. Although I did wonder about the lady who was deverstated when she had her scan & found out it was another boy.. I wondered how that child might feel if when he's older & if he ever watches how deverstated his mum was.. how will that make him feel


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppet, my sister didn't have any side effects with the anti-d jabs. Anything else you need to know just ask x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

just to say ladies we are'nt doing this to get more benefits. but like you ladies say there are people that do it for that reason.

still 5 follis 3 are better than 2 of them and endo is thickening nicely its at 6.something so its heading in right direction as it was debbie so i asked how thick they like it to be and she told me between 8 and 10mm.
back on monday at 1.45.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

When do you reckon E/C is then caz? xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel i asked debbie and she said another scan monday and then another on wednesday so if all carrys on in right direction fingers crossed it will be as they had planned next friday.

stick to full dose of stimming, that they put me to on wednesday.

isobel if its next friday when do you reckon etd will be.

i'm lost on ******** they have been altering things again


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Probably March 3rd xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

you did mean official test date didnt you?  If so yeah 3rd March


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah i did isobel thanks that what i wanted to know will have to get dh's parents over the weekend after our anniversary then as that will be 2 days after test day on the 5th of march so they can come on the 7th a month on sunday then.

i wont be able to wait that long good job i got some tests coming then clearblue +plus


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies 

I don't know where the day went, one minute I'm having a lay down for 10 minutes and the next thing its 5 o'clock and I've slept all afternoon 

Caz - glad things are moving in the right direction, fingers crossed for next week

Zarah - yes there is nothing like a frank exchange of views 

I'm not going to labour the point, as I think I've made my views about last nights tv very clear, but I think Isobel is right in that it can be easy to become bitter as a result of infertility. I think it's important not to let those feelings stop us from accepting that other people can feel emotional pain on par with our own, even if they aren't infertile and are in situations that we might envy.  I'll leave it there 

I hope everyone is having a good Friday evening and looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend (oooh except Isobel who is working - sorry )  I'm going to spend the evening looking for something non- contravertial to watch on TV 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me Mins  Mind you I have to go to pay for the haircuts this afternoon 
xxx ps- DD sent me some kisses in a text


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

extreme pregnancy is on mins on h+h i got dh to put in on to record on sky+ so i can watch my other programmes first. 

i' m of to see if i can finish back or this girls jumper and do the sleeves since they are short sleeves

bless her isobel, thats sweet did it cost a small fortune isobel.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz it cost me £35 she said she loved it to the hairdresser and then stepped outside and hated it, got home and tied it up in a pony tail  I on the other hand had a cheapo trim as its all I could afford after paying for hers  KIDS!!!!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies 

Isobel - dd sending you xxx, she really is the perfect child 

Yogvic - I'm sorry things are so difficult for you at the moment, I was up in the night and noticed you were online - I hope you aren't worrying so much that you can't sleep   Why don't you ring the clinic on Monday and explain your work circumstances and ask them to give you your dates over the phone.  Its worth a try.

I got Peanuts Down's test result through the post this morning and his risk is 1:570 which I'm pretty sure is low risk, I'm very relieved as I thought with my age it would be much higher.  Have a great day everyone, I know I will now 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Mins. I'm ok really and thankfully i'm the best sleeper in the world - i seem to have more problems getting out of bed at the moment.
Just keeping my fingers crossed i get something in the post today, if not i'll definitely be on the phone to the clinic on Monday.

Glad to here the blood tests are good. That must be a relief for you.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Still no post today - i think they have forgotten about me   I will have to ring them on Monday - why is nothing ever easy?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yogvic hun I'm sure they haven't forgotten about you.  Honestly it gets better when you know what you are doing appointment wise, then you'll feel more in control and organised - I promise    Ring on Monday and explain what problems not knowing is causing you and I'm sure they'll sort it for you.

Take care and try and do something nice for the rest of the day to take your mind off it all, I know the waiting is horrible - I remember 



Mins  x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

they did say at the info evening we went to in december that it can take upto 2 wks for appointments to arrive so im sure they have'nt forgotten you hun have a good day


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky ive just had a thought I know we paid for our tx so maybe a bit different but with us they send the bill out and then we pay it and then they send the dates but I just called in to pay it and they gave me the letter with the dates there and then. Maybe ring and see if they are there and maybe if they aren't going to get their backsides into gear and post maybe you can pick up 

Mins- Super news about your bloods honey xxxx The reason i never had any bloods done with mine is because I knew I would worry no matter what the risk was 

 to all you ladies

Just got in from work and need to go shopping before heading back to work later so Ill love you and leave you all

Enjoy your weekends.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all.. 

it's quite on here.. hope that means your all having a great weekend  

can any of you remind me what happens at the D/R appointment.. I can't remember     

xx xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Mock embryo transfer, instructions on how to do your injections, check and sign your forms, any questions and get a big bag of drugs!!!!!  I went on my own, which Denise wasn't happy about, as both of you are meant to go - I misread the letter 

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

but if you have had mock embryo already they wont do it again dawn told me.

my letter never said that we both had to go mins.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins is right about the big bag of drugs, but you just put the stimming drugs in the fridge and forget about them till they tell you to start using them,
plus  needles syringes etc


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope everyone is enjoying sunday  to everyone


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I had mock EC last time.. wonder if I'll have to do that again?? I didn't realise both of us had to go.. I was going to go on my own, I better ring tomorrow & check xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- you dont need mock embryo transfer as you have had tx now. 

Have to go back to work tonight as someone rang in sick  2 w today Ill be on my holiday 

Speak to you all soon
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - the d/r letter was addressed to both me and dh and when I arrived on my own Denise was really funny with me about it and said dh should of come with me, he should be their to sign the forms as well and have everything explained as we were having tx as a couple etc etc etc she went on and on about it and made me feel awful actually   Anyway if you don't have to have a mock et maybe you don't have to do the forms etc again so maybe dh isn't required   I'd ask though just to be on the safe side.  When is your appt?

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - ooooh those naughty people you work with   Just think of it as more spending money for your lovely holiday 

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for info girls..

Mins, I am there on Tuesday. I didn't get a letter for appointment I was just given an appointment card the other day when I went to sign egg share consent forms. I will ring tomorrow & check, I don't want Denise telling me off


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Morning everyone 

Had such a busy weekend not had chance to post. 

Vicky ~ Hope your OK, really hope your letter arrives today   .  I will be ringing Hull later to see if they had received anything back from gynae re. first apt.

Mins ~ Great news about Peanuts Downs results  

Bigs hugs and    to everyone else

Re. partners attending at hopsital, when I was having gynae tests at Barnsley i got my letter for apt with consultant gynae to review my lap and dye results. Letter came in just in my name so ex didn't come along as he worked in hopsital and it difficult to get time off. On day of apt, consultant pretty much chastised me for ex not being there. I explained that the letter only had my name on it, but he basically   said i must an eejit to think only I should come along!    Couldn't beleive it!

xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

Zarah: dawn told me that we would'nt have all the forms to fill in again once you have done them once you dont do those again but it might be different for you with egg share.  

isobel: just think of it as extra spending and they will have to manage with out you while you are on your hols and get somebody else to cover if people ring in sick  

vicky: hope you letter has arrived this morning   or do need to go   when i go for my scan this afternoon.

mins: hope you are o.k and the bleeding has stopped, brilliant about the downs results,  

poppet: hope you are o.k  

charlie: hope you are managing to rest and not doing lots  

did: hope you and the pumpkins are o.k  

to anybody that i have missed  

all those with appointments today and this week big   and


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ladies those of you that had the icsi did you fill some icsi forms in dawn mentioned something about them when we went for d/r and sais there was nom leb staff so to do them next time we went but there was no mention of them.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ooooppppssss where did the weekend go, im so rubbish at posting at the weekend, although it was very quiet on here.
Despite being on the laptop all the time, typing isnt easy unles im sat at a table/desk. resting it on my belly hurts far to much.

anyway hope everyone is well.

Caz, dont worry about forms, any more they have to get you to do, they will do on the day. they wont let u forget  

Zarah, im not sure (could be wrong) but i had to re-do my forms on my second tx as they changed them all in october, so yea u may have to do them again, but you wont need a transfer, bet the appointment will be over nice and quick cos you know what your doing.

Vicky... any post or have u called them.

Hope everyone is well today, im ok, just plodding along at work.
Off to next in a bit try take some maternity clothes back that are going to be no use to me stuck in hospital   might need to use a sob story though cos its been over 28 days, they still have the tags on though.  

xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Hope everyone had a nice weekend!

Well still no post for me   I have rung the clinic, i'm not sure who i spoke to but she said it looked like my appts hadn't been done yet   but to ring back and speak to one of the nurses after lunch to find out for definite. I can't believe its not been done yet, i rang a week ago - how long can it take? Anyway moaning about it isn't going to change anything but I wish things could be a bit more organised! My D/R appr will be next week and i still can't tell work when i need to be off, not great in my line of work as we are really busy at the moment and we're inevitably going to have to change px's appt's which will probably pee them off!

Right going to go and ring them again -will update later on.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Just spoken to them and the appts haven't been done. I explained the situation with work and she just said they would sort it as soon as possible and should be with me in the next few days.

Not happy but what can i do


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey ladies

Yogvic - grrrrr!!! for them not arranging your dates, I hope they have it sorted soon 

Willywinki - I hope you had better luck with your call to the clinic, fingers crossed

Did - good luck with taking your maternity clothes back to Next, maybe you can exchange them for maternity pj's and nighties if you can't get a refund 

Well I've been to work this morning, I've still been bleeding (brown) and achey over the last couple of days. Anyway after driving to work this morning I gave the EPAU a quick ring just for some reassurance that this was ok. Well apparently it isn't and I'm back at the Hull EPAU in the morning and was told I should be in bed, not at work  I'm now at home and mightily ****** off <sigh>

I hope everyone else is having a really good day and taking very good care of themselves

 and 

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning, Afternoon, Good evening- wherever we happen to be (this weekend seems to have blended into one!)

Ah Mins- you ok?     Hope your resting up lots and the bleeding stopd very, very soon. Even when you have been reassured its still worrying isnt it? 

Did- Hope you got the stuff refunded or at least an exchange onto a gift card.  Your pregnancy is passing so fast I cannot believe how far on you are already  

Caz- Hope your trip to the clinic has been fruitful  

Vicky-  the clinic  Hope it gets sorted very soon for you and you know where you are 


  to all you ladies Ive missed but just got up and have to get some dinner on the go before the kids get home and then back to work again. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Caz -  I have been resting lots trying to keep my mind occupied.

Hi to all the girls on the board hope your all well


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I called the clinic & receptionist said its ok for me to go to appointment on my own tomorrow.. I have some forms here to fill in at home & take in with me.. I can't believe I'm starting my jabs tomorrow, its very strange  

xxx xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Zarah


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Vicky..    sorry your appointment dates still haven't been sorted    x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good luck tomorrow zarah

well it was an eventful one first of all had my scan an it was the one that did d/r scan then debbie called me in and i /we got the shock we were'nt expecting today, so here we go had to do last stimming jabs while in the unit, then do last buserilin when i got home, and then i have to do pregnyl at 8.45pm tonight, ec is wednesday and have to be at the unit for 8.45am then debbie said it will be friday or saturday for et so come on then isobel when otd be then i reckon the 1st of march, just goner have a look to see if i can rough dd if this tx works and we we end pregnant.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Caz..   EC on Wednesday, how exciting. How do you feel? if EC is weds your due date would be 3rd Nov x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks zarah ye i had already said that just 2 days earlier.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Zarah thats great you will be starting your injections again  

Caz good news about your EC being on Wednesday I hope you get lots of eggs i have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good news Caz- yeah your right March 1st otd 

Zarah- ive sent you a quick pm hun xxx

Charlie-


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies

Caz - great news about ec, it'll all go very fast from here!!!  

Zarah - good luck with your appointment tommorow, glad you aren't going to get told off for not taking dh with you 

Poppet - hope it went well today

Yogvic -   those appointments are sorted pronto!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

forgot to say 3 big follis of a good size 10mm and a smaller one which if it grows they will try to get, and endo is 8.56mm, i dont understand mm much more cm and inches.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

sorry Caz I didn't realise you had said it 2 days earlier.. I should pay more attention!  

Thanks Charlie & Mins  

Isobel, Iv PM'd you


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it's o.k zarah you must have your tx head on


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah wheres your head at Zarah?   ive pm'd you back xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

going to relax for abit before i have to do my last jab at 8.45,   

they gave me 5 boxes of pessaries,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins hope everything went o.k this morning at the epau,


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies

Hopefully this mornings visit to the EPAU was my last!!!  Everything went well, Peanut is great (I could see his little face really well ) and my placenta etc looked absolutely fine.  The sonographer explained that they shouldn't have made me come in (as I only rang yesterday for some advice!) and unless I have a fresh red bleed I don't have to see them ever again .  The nurse said I just need to take it really easy, relax and enjoy being pregnant 

Hope you are all doing really really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

knew you'd be Ok minnie  

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Lovely news Mins  Maybe get that sick note now 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Did, thanks Isobel 

Caz - thanks and fingers crossed you haven't burst with excitement so far

I've got an appointment with my gp in the morning, I'm going to see what she recommends and take it from there. 



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Dr Isobel will issue you a 2w sick note if your own doc doesn't oblige  xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Excellent


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie, u need to change your ticker... wasnt you dated ahead of yourself. which means your well into week 13 now, and your 2nd trimester

xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies,

great news Mins.. take it easy  

Iv had my appointment today.. got my brown bag of drugs   I remember last time been so excited bringing my brown bag home, bit different today though.. I seem much more relaxed about it. I start my jabs tonight. I have my scan appointment on Feb 26th.. but I won't start stimming until 10th March because I have to be in line with recipient. So here I go again.. round 2   I'm back in the game, I just better score this time    

xx   xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Zarah great news about starting your injections tonight   I really wish you the best of luck for this cycle


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

finger crossed zarah.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Charlie & Caz


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Super news Zarah    that it's your turn this time- you deserve it so much. Ill never forget how bad I felt when I got a BFP and you didn't.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i heard one of the receptionist on friday or yesterday telling somebody there is a waiting list of 2 yrs for doner eggs, so you would have thought it would be easy to have got you a match zarah.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i will not look forward 2 the next few days after tomorrow it goner be hard wondering what is happening i asked about ring on thursday but debbie said they would'nt be able to tell me anything and that it will be friday around 9.30 and then they will tell me if they are doing et friday at 2 days or saturday cos of having only 3 eggs they wont go to 5 day tranfer, but i are'nt looking forward to the 2 week wait it goner kill me dh does'nt want me to test early really.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Isobel  

Caz, the waiting for the phonecall after EC is a nightmare.. If your having a day 3 transfer are you having 2 put back in? Dawn told me today I am allowed 2 if it's a day 3 transfer (if they're not looking good enough to go to day 5) but only 1 if I have a blast (day 5) & I went to blast stage last time.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ye 2 put back with only 3 eggs but not sure about the odd one dh said freeze it but i are'nt too keen on that myself. thats why debbie told me it will be 2 days or 3days because only 3 eggs to retrievet there might be 4 but got to wait till morning to see what happens with that ones cos its smaller.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies, 

Zarah - glad you start your injections tonight, I soo want things to work out for you this time, I'm keeping everything crossed for you  

Did - I'm keeping my ticker on my dates from tx rather than the ones they've given me on the scans as every time I go they tell me something different  

Caz - lets hope that you end up with some excellent embies for transfer

Hope everyones doing really well tonight

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks mins will let you know how we get on if not tomorrow will be thursday depends on how i feel when i get back.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks Mins x

good luck for tomorrow Caz x


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Mins ~ Fab news that everything is OK xx

Zarah ~ Yey that your starting jabs tonight,     for a BFP   and glad your feeling more relaxed about it now  

Caz ~ Good luck for EC tomorrow (i'm guessing that's egg collection), 

Yogvic ~ Any news on apt hun? 

 to everyone else xxx

No news from me, rang Hull on Monday and my referall was still with gynae. Have managed to refrain from ringing today, but will be ringing tomorrow   Mum and Dad told us at weekend that they would fund a private tx cycle if hospital tell us they won't refer us for tx. Couldn't beleive it, was actually speechless and that never happens!! Me and dp chatted about our options depending on what hospital say and i brought up egg sharing. He was fine with the idea, especially when I told him how much teh price goes down!! xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks Willy x if there is anything you want to know about egg sharing feel free to ask


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Zarah ~When you egg share, do they split the collected eggs 50:50 between you and recipient? How long did you have to wait for a recipient match?  I really like the idea of egg sharing, although i guess it's easy to say that now, but i figure there's mixed emotions when it actually comes down to donating them. How did you feel, did you find it difficult emotionally?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Willywinki ... Have you had a ganders at this thread for more info? *Egg Share ~ *CLICK HERE


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

Willywinki - how lovely of your parents to offer to pay for a tx for you, that's so fantastic. Hopefully it will take a bit of the pressure off if there is any delay with getting NHS funding.  Good luck with ringing the clinic today.

Caz - best of luck today with egg collection, and just enjoy the sedation its great   If the clinic get three or four eggs and you have two put back the clinic won't automatically freeze the ones that are left over, it depends on their quality as they only freeze really good eggs.

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing really really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Caz good luck with EC today hope you get lots of eggs


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Caz ~ Good luck for your EC today,   all your eggs come off board safely    

Mins ~ I know, my parents are lovely and we're very lucky! They are absolutly in love with their first grandchild born in October, so i did joke that funding tx was a bit exterem to get a second!!   

I watched that "one born every minute", did anyone see it?? What was that womans husband like who was a policeman, couldn't beleive his behaviour while his whife was trying to give birth   

xxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes I watched that too!!!  Her husband was a nightmare, at least until the end when the seriousness of the situation seemed to sink in  The 18 year old son was more use.  I used it as an example for my dh as to what he is NOT to do!!! 

Your parents sound fab

Take care everyone



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies.

Whhooooo Zarah, the jabbing begins

Willy, wow thats so lovely of your parents, its amazing what parents can come through with when you really need them!!  

Caz, hope EC goes OK.

hope everyone is OK, roll on friday  

xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Good luck for EC today Caz


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hope all has gone fine Caz 

I watched that programme last night too, I would have kicked her DH in to touch what a childish ****  he was it was like he was just playing up to the cameras 


Only just got up, been catching up on the sleep Ive missed out on over the last week  Off for a shower now and then out to lunch with my cousin.

 to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Isobel, out for lunch - yum   Report back if it was anything nice. I won't be getting out much for a while   Back on the sofa/in bed for another two weeks by strict instruction of the gp 

Can anyone remember what time Caz' egg collection was?  

Hope all's well



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

first thing this morning min, sure she had to be there for 8.45 so she should have been sent on her way by know i would imagine x


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just rang Hull and spoke to a girl in appointments and referrals, and she couldn’t find me on system.......at all. Explained I was defiantly on the system on Monday because I rang up. She looked again, and I was there (was I hiding the first time?!?!), and apparently it’s been sent back to my GP.......again!!!!! All it said on my file was “Criteria to patient fill in”. Apparently it happened today so I can’t do anything now until GP gets letter, and knowing the NHS it will be sent 2nd class and knowing Royal mail will get lost!

Rang GP’s to speak to secretary to make sure GP sent the criteria form with the letter, but she’s not in now until tomorrow and no-one else can look!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Will not be impressed if GP has failed to sent correct form again. 

Does the health service only employ eeejits!!!!! 

Could just cry right here at my desk    

Sorry for the me post, needed to vent
xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good afternoon ladie's everyone was running late patients and staff denise got turned of m62 at goole she was telling use she lives at bawtry near doncaster one of the embryoligist lives at howden and she set of at 7.30 and was back home by 8 getting her sat nav and she came over humber bridge, dawn also got caught in the traffic on A63, and we set of at 7.45 and were delayed by 2 hrs we got to hospital at about 10.15-20 ish they were'nt bothered as they knew what was going on and had already told me not to worry cos everyone was the same position this morning i came out of hospital about 12.50, when i came out after ec i had no dizzyness or anything and had 2 cups of debbie's lovely coffee and biscuits, they managed to get the 3 eggs they told me about on monday mr maguiness did the ec and hopefully they will be o.k debbie said they wont take them to blast stage with only been 3 as they like to get them back into the natural environment as soon as possible,

sorry for the waffling,

hope everybody else is o.k   to all


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willy winki that letter they have sent to your gp is more than likely a form that you will be asked to fill in and more then likely will need your blood results with it i know that what we had to do and then once they have all your blood results things will then start to move and you should then get a letter saying to ring to make the appointment for gynea/sub fertility clinic hun


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Lovely news caz-   your little eggs do there stuff these next 2 days. BTW my twins were 2 day transfers as thats all they did then  xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Great news Caz i will have my fingers crossed for your little embies


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you to all you lovely ladies i want to go make tea now and cook but dh wont let me as debbie said he has to do it all.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Caz ~ It's great you got all 3 eggs safely,     they all blossom into perfect embies     Heard about the M62 closing, what a stress just when you don't need it, but it's great they were so relaxed about the delay at clinic  

Thanks for your note about my letter, I really hope you're right, as am feeling bit low now. I would have thought the GP would send all bloods and SA results with your referal?? Or does that just seem too efficient   

Go take it easy and let dh run aroung after you.

Am going to GP's in morning to make sure they sent everything anyway   

Vicky ~ Any news on apts?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

am i o.k to have hot water bottle if i get a bit of discomfort as i are'nt right keen on taking painkillers unless absoluetly forced, also if embies go back friday or saturday whats the first unofficial date that i would be able to test i thought it might be next wednesday or thursday but i might be wrong


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon all

Caz - Hurrah!!! on the three eggs,   that they all develop really well for et.  Don't you dare go in that kitchen   You aren't allowed to cook after sedation, you just rest and let dh look after you 

Willywinki - I'm sorry if your referral has been messed up somewhere along the line, going in to the surgery to get it sorted is the best way.  There's nothing wrong with being assertive over something so important, good luck with it  

Hope you other lovely ladies are doing really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

o.k mins then thats me told i best do as you say or you might come and


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz- your AF will be due about 2w from now so really you should leave it until at least then but who am i to judge  xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Caz - brilliant news that they got your 3 eggies safely. Sending you lots of    that they grow big and strong over the next few days. Take it easy for the rest of the day - make sure DH does everything for you. Sorry i don't know about the hot water bottle - i can't see that it could do any harm though?

Winki - grrrr about your appt! I also often wonder how things manage to be done so inefficiently at times! It sounds like a good plan to speak to your GP and i'm sure they will get it sorted. Do you think you will have a private cycle if you don't get NHS funding? I noticed your questions about egg sharing. We were originally going to egg share but then got NHS funding so we're not now. As far as i can gather everything seems to take a bit longer when you're egg sharing. I had all the blood tests done and some of them take 12 weeks to come back   - nothing seems to happen quickly in this business!

Zarah - how are the jabs going? Looking at your dates i think we will be stimming at the same time!

Hi to Did, Poppet, Minnie, Isobel & Charlie!

Well still no appt letter from the clinic for me, i've given up even thinking about it now! Arranging work is going to be a nightmare but i will just have to put up with my bosses reaction and cancel any of my freelance work that cannot be rearranged around appts. I just cannot believe it can take someone 10 days to sort it out, do they not realise how difficult it makes things for some people


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

pee stick   will be out its goner kill me not knowing one way or the other.

did any of you ladies see the embies before they put them back, as i want to see them but dh is'nt sure if he wants to or not. 

i going for a little while if i dont get back later i will catch up with you all tomorrow.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes they show you the embies on the screen before they put them back, why doesn't dh want to see them?  They aren't gross or anything they just look like a round bubble made up of lots of little circles.

I was really naughty and started testing 7 days after et of 3day embies, but no one on here told me off as they were all just as bad   



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah i tested 5 days past 5 day transfer  so same stage as Mins 

Its quite nice seeing the embies Caz, makes it all seem real 

xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I was also very naughty and tested early   its too much to resist


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Winki, when you egg share your eggs are split equally between you & recipient but if you get an odd number then you get the extra one.. if the recipient pulls out at anytime you still continue with your treatment at no extra cost. 
Egg sharing is a lovely thing to do for someome who can't produce their own eggs, there is no better gift to give someone. I will be honest with you & tell you I do it to keep the cost of treatment down because I couldn't afford full price, it would take us forever to save up that much cash.. but that doesn't mean to say I don't like the idea of sharing.. I felt really proud of myself after donating last time.
One thing that I don't like about it is, you have to fill out a form for any child/children born from your donated egg.. this is all about you & that child has the right to know who you are, address etc when they turn 18 (if they wish).. I found this hard but it is the law now.
The time it takes for treatment isn't too bad really.. I haven't waited that long for both of my tx's. 
I hope this helps, feel free to ask me anything else.. I really don't mind.

I hope you get some answers from your GP tomorrow


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Caz.. I'm glad EC went well.. it's all wait,wait,wait now. We loved seeing our embie on the screen. Why isn't DH sure if he wants to see it? He will be able to look away if he really doesn't want to look, no-one will force him to.

Vicky.. do you know around what date you will start stimming? it will be great if we're the same time

My 1st jab went well.. it was strange doing it all again, but I felt like an expert this time round  

I also watched one born every minute last night.. what a complete   that bloke was!! he was making me sooooo mad, especially when he was trying to lock his wife in the loo whist she was having a contraction! It amazes me what some women put up with  

a big hug to Isobel, Did, Poppet, Charlie & Mins xx I hope I haven't forgotten anyone.. I'm sorry if I have xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Zarah- I know that bloke was a total **** but to be honest his wife got on my nerves too, you could tell the midwife was a bit peeved too at the end couldn't you  Wasn't totally sure why their 18yr old son (who looked very uncomfortable) was sat there either . 
Glad the jabs are going well now  xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

just a quicky as im so ful i need to lie down, shall come back tomorrow and see everyone and catch up

i started testing early maybe like 6d past a 3d transfer and i got negative right up till the day, maybe my tests were rubbish but my hormones cant of been that big LOL
    
anyway night all see you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Caz - well done on three little eggies.   for some good embies from them for you.

Isobel - I only saw the end of that programme and I could see that the midwife was struggling to be firm but fair.  Like you I thought the son looked uncomfortable in there but did laugh when the MW said she could see the head and you saw both men lean in to have a look at the same time   Nosey buggers!

Mins - heard piglet's heartbeat at the MW on Monday.  Best sound in the world! Really hope that was your last visit to EPAU  

Zarah - jabbing already, I know what you mean about feeling like an old pro.  Its like you never stopped!

Vicky - hope you get your appts soon.  Your attitude is right though in that work may be put out by the short notice but at the end of the day you haven't caused any of this and you've done your best to find out as soon as possible.

Did -   I liked your pwetty picture   you get a good nights rest sweetie!

Willi - how lovely of your parents, that must be very comforting to know the offer is there if you need to take them up on it  

Charlie - how you holding up with the boredom?

 to anyone I've forgotten
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning all 

Don't now whats wrong with me, been awake fro the last two hrs so thought I might aswell come downstairs 

Caz- 1 day down honey so just one more to go before you hear whats happened to your little eggies  At least you don't have to wait long, a few of us had our E/C on a Friday so had to wait 3 whole days before we got any news which was a killer 

Did- your pregnancy is whizzing by   Everytime i look at your ticker Im shocked. Have you started getting organised yet and getting some things?  

Poppet-   Its lovely to hear that heart beat isn't it and your right there is no better sound in the world  How are you doing? Got a more visible bump now?? Take care honey xxx

Zarah-  Your tx is going to fly by for me as you will have had your scan whilst Im away  I bet your glad they kept you hanging now aren't you as you did all your waiting then and now it's all systems go 

Winki-  you get some more postive news/feedback from your gp. Its a pain when noone communicates properly. I re when we went to my GP to get referred back to he unit and it was a Spanish locum who actually asked me what ivf was   I didnt know what to say to him, we were both shocked and just stared at each other.He referred us but when I got my appointment it was at the Womens and Childrens and I sat there for hrs and hrs past my appointment time only to be told when we finally got in that it was a waste of time and I just needed to see Prof at the unit which I alreday knew but my gp had cocked it up  xxx


Vicky- Poor you  Hope you get those damn appointments sorted soon, they must be very busy not to have them organised yet- maybe everyone is having tx before the prices rise yet again next month  Take care xxx

Charlie- Hope your keeping occupied. Are you still at your in laws or do you have a place of your own yet? xxx

 to anyone who Ive forgotten. xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - 5.23am what's going on   Usually me and Did are both up then and available for a natter but not this morning! - I slept through and Did was probably sleeping off her fantastic big dinner   Is it pre-holiday excitement waking you up? I hope so 

Caz - do you have to wait until tommorow morning to find out how your eggs are doing or can you ring this afternoon to check on them?

Hope you are all doing really well today

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Mins- they have told Caz she has to wait till tomorrow to find out how they are doing. No not excitement keeping me awake, more like my body clock all to cock  On the plus side though I have now done a basket of ironing, stripped the beds, re made the beds, put 2 loads of washing on, tidied the bedrooms, made scrambled eggs and beans on toast for the kids, cleaned the bathroom and now all I need to do is decide what to have for dinner tonight and hoover round 

Glad you enjoyed your sleep 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

You put me to shame, since getting up I've eaten a bowl of cheerios whilst laying on the sofa watching tv - in my pyjamas   If you remember I was naughty and rang up the clinic the afternoon after my ec to see if the eggs had survived as I'd convinced myself (as usual) that everything had gone wrong and they were all duffs 

Right you've shamed me in to moving, I'm off for a bath and to slip in to some fresh pjs 



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

You make the most of taking it easy, this time next year you'll be run ragged with a LO crawling about all over 
xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Poppet - I have been a little bored but im at my friends a lot to keep my mind occupied.

Isobel - Still staying at in laws but have seen a house were just gonna get the deposit together than enquire about it hopefully will have one by the time he comes but i dont really have much time  

Hi everyone who i have not mentioned hope your all well


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies.

Zarah hope the jabs are going OK!!
Caz, hope your resting still
Vicky, we need to firebomb the clinic (minnies idea for zarah  )

Isobel and Minnie, ive been lucky to get some lie ins, making the most of ot before the hospital holiday and im woken at stupid o'clock every morning.
Minnie.... you'd be proud no chocolate for breakfast today, just had crumpets!!
Isobel, your so flipping efficiant 8am and you've done all that, when ever i wake up early i just lie on the sofa surfing the net LOL
only 1 week to go for you  

ANNOYED, car broke yesterday, having to get DP to bring me to work   stupid sping went on the suspension... sods law when were getting rid of it.

Hope all you other ladies are well.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hold off on the fire bombs - we have a letter!   

The post just arrived and i haven't had chance to look through everything, there seems to be lots in there, but i'm soooo relieved. Going sit down with a cup of tea and a biscuit and have a read


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Down reg appt is on Tues - lucky i booked the day off as i was expecting it to be Thurs. First USS is Fri 5/3, i'll be working but its at 4pm so i'll just have to leave a bit early. 

Will they give me a rough estimate for the other appts ie EC when i go on Tues?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh so exciting Vicky, really pleased for you  Yeah you will get your other appointments when your at the clinic xxx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Vicky - wooohhoooo, we have lift off. That's great news, really chuffed for you


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

wwhhhhooooo vicky, yea if you ask them, they might be able to give you rough dates, but not time as you have to book them after each appointment.

appointments will be between 1 and 4 though. and ur first stimming scan will be roughly 2 weeks after the USS one, then every other day after that.  

Happy now you have got it, lets do a little dance.
      


and some


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

woop woop vicky at last tues you could start d-reg the same day i will be thinking of you on the 5 of march thats our wedding anniversary, so i wont forget it lol.

you should get a rough estimate but just beware as mine was ment to be tomorrow and i had my ec yesterday so could be a couple of days earlier than they tell you,

isobel and mins: they told me they will ring tomorrow and let me know but i thought about ring this afternoon but when i asked debbie on monday she said they probale wont be able to tell me i said to dh about 10ish i wonder what they are doing this morning and he said what i said the eggs and sperm, might be naughty too mines i just want to know they are o.k so might ring about 3.30- 4ish and see if they are o.k.

Did: i got dh to put washing in but i did the rest putting it on and he can get it out and i will put it on the radiators and just had the stress of having to ring somebody has we got a letter in post now i have to fax them with copys of everything to prove they have had a payment and then send it all in the post aaaarrrgggghhhh, i asked dh to go to post office for me but i bet i end up going myself its to post some stuff i sold.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks ladies


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i would expect you to start stimming about a week after your uss on the 5th of march as that what mine should have been, your scan on the 5th of march could change thougfh if you are still bleed ing like i was an they will just give you another date.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins i forgot to ask you what happened at gp's yesterday with the excitement of getting back home after i rather long journey to the hospital yesterday morning the drugs did'nt affect me at all dawn was the one sat at the side of me and said the first one might make me feel a bit dizzy but i was fine and sat up very shortly after, i they seemed a little surprised i think.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

do you ladies think i will get told of for ring if i phone later this afternoon to find out how they are doing or do you think best to wait for the call in the morning.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't know, I go for a bath and come back and you've all been nattering like mad!!!! 

Yogvic - I'm so pleased your letter has come through  

Caz - I got on fine yesterday thanks, I'm signed off work for two weeks with instructions to take it very easy.  I didn't get told off when I rang and asked about my eggs, they understood that I hadn't got a huge number and that I was concerned that I'd end up with nothing to transfer.  

Isobel - oh my goodness if all goes well you're right about this time next year  

Did - oooh I hadn't spotted the dancing monkey before

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing really well on this gorgeous sunny day, it feels like spring!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins i remember you ring the next day but how many did you actually end up with, that is what i was thinking myself with only having the 3 eggs. an you must do as you are told mins or isobel might come and   
it's good gp signed you off does that mine you are signed off until the 24th ish of feb, so while isobel is away you will be about somewhere during the day to chat to if i need to.

isobel what date do you go and when are you back will you be back in time for my hopefully test day,

i am going to get dh to get me the washing out of the washer so i can put it on radiators for me he wont do that bit as i play pop if its wrong.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Mins - i hadn't noticed the dancing monkey before either - i'm loving his moves


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh yes I'll be around the sofa (and no doubt on here) for the next couple of weeks  I got 6 eggs from 10 follicles, so you getting 3 eggs from 3 follicles was a really really good result   And as I keep on saying its quality not quantity that's important 

    monkey rocks!!!!!



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

Might ring this afternoon then they told use before we came out of the room just after they had got them mr m told use they had managed to get all 3 then debbie came and told me too when she brought me my second cuppa as dh went to get travel money back while i was resting for a short while i was'nt that long really before they let me go after coming out of having ec,


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

i think they must of added some new ones cos i like this too  
xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am going for now i will have alot of catching upto do when i leg back on later but i am going to help dh put this washing on the radiators as he says i will bolock him if something is folded wrong or put on the wrong radiator,

will let you know what i find out from clinic if i find anything out,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

lol at this
 
 
 
 
 
 

i dont recall seeing any of these before ladies love the bottom one too ladies


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Caz - perhaps you could just give dh instructions for putting the washing out while you REST 

Did - that is a good one!  Although   is still my fave 



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am goner put the washing out and he can take wash basket upstairs for me when i have done down here,


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

My DP is useless at putting out washing too, he just lifts it out of basket and lays it over the drier. Doesn't shake it out to get creases out or anything. I think he does it on purpose so i'll do it instead. I agree with Min, you shoutr directions from the sofa, will be the perfect opportunity to learn!   

No news from GP's. They said all results were sent with referall letter, so can't be that, unless they want extra tests doing. The secretary at GP's did say that we would have to sing something, so it could be some forms. They said to ring on Monday, so not gonna stress about it. 

Today is gorgeous, was so tempting to not come into work after quacks. 
Loving the monkey


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

some of the less frequently used but amusing ones that caught my eye   

I think the banana is still the best though!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well thats washing put out done it together the way dh was goner do he would'nt have got it all on the radiators, just asked him to post aletter for me and he moaning


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh my word I go to sort out my holiday clothes and look what happens to you all             Now thats enough of tha business ok- !!!

What a gorgeous day it is infact Ive just hung my washing outside to dry for the first time this year 

Caz- We're off to Manchester on Feb 20th and fly the next day and Ill be back early hrs of March 1st so Ill be here for test day but I bet you will have already tested


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

lol isobel of cause i will prob test on the day you go which if i have et on saturday will be 7 days after like mins was it will kill me to wait that long after et as it is so you ladies will have to tell me off if i get tempted to test before the 7 days i have got plenty of test thouh at least 25 to 20 of them just in case i am temted to test got 7 clear blue ones and theyy say on them that you can test upto 4 days before af is due so i will see but i also have some ultra early one 10miu so detect very early if they are any good they are ment to be as they are used in a+e departments by the nhs, we will see, we all want to see you with a nice tan when you get back oh only 9 days to go about 8 sleeps is that, when do you finish work for your hols, oh no kids breakup tomorrow.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am goner prepare tea or we will end up with chips or roast potatoes again.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Tell you DH to start looking after you instead and that means him cooking tea 

I break off after a N/D on Tuesday. PM me if you test cos Ill log onto my emails whilst Im away x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

o.k isobel i will he is off to post office and i aam going to make a drink as i like tea that looks like black lacker, i am goner prepare a stew i think that way it will have some veg in it that i can eat a nice lamb stew i suggested lamb curry but dh dont like lamb curry, am i o.k to have kidney in the stew.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Id  have come round and kicked his **** if he hadn't gone for you. I have my tea black, at the moment though I only drink rooibos tea


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

dh says i are'nt resting anyway cos i'm on the comp.

i am goner peel some potatoes and cut them up for mash and put some meat pie in the little freezer in the kitchen and an apple pie i think.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

What time you ringing the clinic Caz?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

now isobel


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

OOOOh go on then Ill stay on line a bit longer xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

2 out of the 3 eggs have fertilized so   all is well and christine in the lab has said it will be more likely et tomorrow, i pray they stick if they are o.k. tryed to tell me i had phoned this morning too, dh say unless is was my consesse that rang this morning.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Super news Caz and get yourself all calm and prepared for tomorrow. Have  a nice soak tonight in the bath as you wont be laying in hot baths for a few weeks 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i dont anyway i am normally in and out within about 10 mins if dh gets in before me the water is normally like ice i'm sure he gets a bath in cold water.

oh she said she will ring me before 9 in the morning so i can get sorted and ready for out by 9.30-9.45 as i will have to get dad told early and cant be rushing in this weather.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Caz - I'm really pleased that two have fertilised, I'm keeping everything crossed that they are growing big and strong and will be ready for transfer tommorow 



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

just had a call from my mum to pick nephews up from school at 3.30 if they are'nt back from town, dh cant go for them as the school wont let him bring them home as they dont know how he is, they are really funny about these things.

she was also fine about me ring with only having the 3 eggs to start with she said it was good odds as they would expect to see a 60% fertilixation rate. so i just   they grow strong between now and morning, do i need to take anything with me and how long do they keep you after transfer have i to rest before they let me out again after transfer.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i'll pop back later ladies going to peel those potatoes now, then pick that boys up, they can go to there dad as by the time i get back from school with them he should be home from work, then i am goner do some knitting i have started an angel top with lace around the breast band.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Caz - great news that 2 of the 3 have fertilised. Good luck for ET tomorrow


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Great news about your embies Caz


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

You don't really need anything with you Caz but you walk across to the room again so you may want to slip your dressing gown on. Afterwards they bring you a cup of tea again and they said to me I could go when I wanted or I could chill out and stay for a while if I wanted- i stayed about half an hr I think. Then no heavy lifting etc from tomorrow. xx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Caz, great news on 2 embies


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Right, girlees I need all your advice and experience.

We have a letter, I should be excited but I'm more nervous than when it hadn't come!! The covering letter is from Women and Children's asking us to complete the criteria for the sub fertility service. It's the standard Hull and East Yorkshire PCT criteria, and we don't meet it. We knew this before but I was hoping my endometriosis might mean they would consider us for at least some gynae assessments before we got down to the nitty gritty bits.

The parts we don't meet on is i) TTC for 3 years, we've only been TTC for 1.5 years ii) been in a relationship for 3 years, we've only been together for 2 years. 
I would just lie as that's what our GP basically told us to do so, *BUT* if they look back at my medical notes they will see that I was with my ex when I would have to have been claiming I was with my DP!...and that me and ex weren't far off starting tx!

Has anyone else been in situation where they didn't meet the criteria? What did you do? I don't know whether to be honest and put in all the info about my endometriosis and hope that makes us eligible for "inability to conceive for 3 years from cessation of contraception unless medical condition precludes". If we lie and they find out we're buggered.  

HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Willywinki

I haven't had any experience of this form but can't you put down the amount of time that you have been trying to concieve in total (with both partners) as from what you have said I get the impression that you think the difficulty in concieving is due to gyni problems of yours.  I'd be tempted to put down the total time but (if the PCT can easily find out if your fibbing) be honest about how long you've been with dp, if they can't well .  Its a bloody minefield isn't it 

Good luck with it hun



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmmmm... i see your dilemma Winki

We had to fill in the same form when we had been ttc about 14 months. To be honest i didn't even realise what the form was and filled it in very truthfully. We then went to see the gynae who told us we didn't meet the criteria and would have to wait another 2 yrs for any help on the NHS.

I think i would probably be honest. If you lie you are constantly going to worrying that you will be found out. I don't know if they would look back over your previous notes but its a possiblility. We were honest and we've managed to get tx. It might be that once you see the gynae he can put a case forward for funding because of your endometriosis.

Hope that helps


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - just realised i never replied to your post asking when i'll be stimming. I think it will be from 12th March (ish) - might see you at the clinic for scans!


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

If it wasn't for my notes I'd have no qualm's about a little white lie, but i would be worrying the whole time about being caught out...and I worry about everything at the best of times! Mins, I think your idea about saying that i've had problems before can only help our argument. I don't need to go into details, but if i say that i was TTC naturally unsuccessfully with ex for 3 years, plus time with DP then it might be enough. Plus my endometriosis. 

My brain wouldn't function when i got it and i went into panic mode. If wasn't for all you lovely ladies i'd be a raving lunatic  

Vicky~So did you have to fill the form out yourself like me and send it back to hospital? And despite you not meeting criteria you still got apt with gynae consultant? I hope I get one too


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

we did'nt come across these probs either so not much help but be honest and then maybe add a note saying how long you have been ttc woith both partners


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Aw bless them, my staff have just texted me from work with a long list of DVD box sets they have put together as a 'lending library' for me to choose from, so I won't get bored while I'm off   Dh can collect them for me as he works for the same company.  Aren't people sooo kind and lovely  

Have a great evening everyone



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

awww thats so kind do they know about peanut now then mins.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

my nephew very kindly offered to go shopping with me next week to do the lifting of heavy bags and bottles of pop but i dont think he will be able to lift them and remember he is only 9,

he told my sister his mum how took him to school yesterday because my dad was with use and could'nt take them that it would spoil his image mummy taking him to school,

do you walk back after or do they bring the bed to you, dh said he thought that i would walk back as there are no drugs involved.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Winki- sorry I have no experience of the form as in the old days none of this exsisted 

Mins- Aw how sweet of them, that'll keep you busy  

Off to school soon to discuss career options for the kids, Mmmm yes they are only 12  xxx

Speak to you all later
xx

PS- Caz make sure you don't do any heavy lifting ie shopping etc so maybe let DN go with your DH xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel i want the shopping and i know what brands we get, dn will go with me and i will also have my mum and dad as well as its them i go with, its funny how we dont ant heavy lifting yet somebody that ttc naturally just carrys on with things and know nowt about it, till its too late.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah but they don't know they have conceived do they? When i conceived naturally the first time I had helped my boss move office and had carried and lugged huge boxes and stuff about, Im sure it never had anything to do with my miscarraige but you never do know. Also the nurse tomorrow will tell you not to do heavy lifting etc till the outcome of your tx. xxx My DH wouldnt even let me take stuff out of the trolley


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mine wont go shopping at all unless it involves diy, i said to mum about dh going with use and she said it did'nt matter as they could do the carrying.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i want to get a tin of white radiator paint for one of my radiators as its navy blue at the minute and i dont like it, its a room that we are goner paint a different color but will have same decor as its got winnie the pooh stickers/transfers on the wall so just peel of and stick back on again,


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Winki - i can't actually remember too well but i think we got the form at the same time as we got the letter for the appt with the gynae. We filled it out and took it with us to the appt.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

I found this and it made me laugh.... Mins this is especially for you


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

love that vicky that is well funny


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooo

Just popped on to wish Caz good Luck for ET, sending you lots of         

Hope everyones ok??!!

S
xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks scooby


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

good luck for ET tomorrow Caz.. x

sorry its short ladies but been too busy to come on here today & now it's time for sleep      .. I will catch up with posts tomorrow


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks zarah, hope the d/r is going o.k again for you,

i will let you all know what happens tomorrow problem when i get back if it actually is tomorrow she said it would more then likely be tomorrow with only been the 2 i am goner see the embies before they go back, tough if dh does'nt want to see them.

cos i am goner go get a nice bath or dh will be going an getting his and i'll end with cold water again and then its


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

Zarah and Caz -either you two were both having very fun nights or you've used the wrong picture!   is a distant memory to me  

Yogvic - wow a super funky dancing banana, where did you find him he's great 

Have a great day ladies, and Caz fingers crossed for et!



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnienoodle said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Zarah and Caz -either you two were both having very fun nights or you've used the wrong picture!  is a distant memory to me
> 
> ...


I thought the same Mins  Thought Caz was treating her DH before todays 2ww 

Right just popped on to say Good luck for today Caz as Im off out for the day with DH so wan't be on till later.

xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

morning ladies good news christine rang at 8.40 this morning one embie is 2 cells and the other is 4 cells both are grade 3 so she said that is good going to change info at bottom of page and then gett ready as we are of in about 20 to 30 minutes speak later.

hope you have a good day isobel and mins.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Caz - great news   Good luck with it and make sure you tell dh you are going to have to take it VERY easy for the next few days or we'll be round 



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

he did decide after i read some of the message that he would do some jobs for me yesterday cos you folks had told him to,

he will do any lifting and as already told me i are'nt allowed to lift any thing heavy, i might be tempted to test next friday, have any of you ladies got anything planned for valentines on sunday.

mins i'll speak later got to be at clinic for 11am.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*Good luck* for ET today Caz   

Re smileys.... If you become a charter member, you get loads of extra smileys like this ...

                                         ^booty^                ^yes^ ^nod^   

Plus you get colourful stars under your name, lots more room in your inbox for messages, loads of extra functions see ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=100084.0


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Ceri - very impressive


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Took a while that Mins!!


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Morning hunnies

Caz ~ You’ll have gone now but wishing you lots of luck and   for your ET. Make sure you take it easy and do nothing and relax      

Oh Ceri, I love all the extra ones you get, particularly fond of girl with rolling pin the dancing elephant, both very relevant to me at times  

Chatted with DP and my mum last night, and have decided honesty is best policy for filling in the criteria form and “what will be will be” (mum quote, i’m still not sold on this way of thinking!) I rang the person who we need to send the completed for to, Amanda (Gynae Outpatients) and the hospital has all the test results from the GP so just need to fill in or details. 

The box on form for writing information is tiny, so toying with ringing her again to see what we should do if don’t meet criteria, should we include covering letter etc explaining? Any thoughts?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Willi ... I would write a covering letter hun. You are being honest, they should take it on board that you have been truthful and that you have had problems conceiving before with a previous partner, so could they please take this into consideration, you'd be disappointed if you had to wait again etc etc. Tug on their heart strings a little maybe


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I agree with Ceri, whoever is considering your application need to understand that this isn't an 18 month thing but something that's been going on for you for years.  So add that covering letter  

Good luck with it hun



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

when we got to hospital the 2 cell was 4 cell and the 4 cell was a 5 cell otd 01/03/10


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Caz, that's great news   How was it? How are you feeling? 

Snuggle in well little embies


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

fine thanks willywinki there is no sadation just rest and no heavy lifting till know out come on 1st of march, dh has just about got me wrapped in cotton wool he's doing my head in alreadyu


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

my poor dad has brought use home and had to go off with my sisters next door neighbours to goole to the hospital because there daughter has had an accident at school asnd crushed her hand in a door,

my sister has just asked if i can knit an alien teddy for my nephews party and she needs alien names.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Caz great news about your embies. I have my fingers crossed they snuggle in


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning ladies, just a quick one, cos im not very well

Fingers crossed caz, glad u got some good embies.  

last night when i got home from work i went straight to bed, by 7pm i was being sick and that carried on till about midnight (bu which time it was coming out of both ends SORRY TMI), my mum was that concerened she even called the emergency GP because i couldnt stand up for being sick, anyway i manged to go about 90 minutes and get some sleep then i was up every hour after that being sick again.  
Think somewhere along the line i have picked up a big, very unusual for me cos im normally fit as a fiddle.

Anyway  i didnt want you to think i was ignoring you all, but i best get back to bed as DP has put me under strick in structions to do NOTHING!! plus i still feel rubbish.
Love to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww Didibuf you poor love the stomach bugs are awful seem to be going about at the moment. Your immune system will be lower than usual as it is in pregnancy as baby takes most of the immunity but you have 3 little ones to support. Hope you get well soon


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

good news Caz.. fingers crossed for you    take it easy.. the 2ww is hard  

Did.. I'm sorry your not feeling well.. hope you get well soon  

Half term is here   a week off for me


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies

Dh is traumatised as his ridiculously expensive gaming computer died last night, he is using my laptop instead so I won't be on here very much until he gets himself a replacement 

Caz - great news on the embie front, I'm keeping everything crossed that they are snuggling in well.  You make sure you let dh wrap you in cotton wool, there is nothing wrong with being looked after 

Did - you poor thing    Charlies right about your immunity being reduced with having the pumpkins on board so you make sure you really look after yourself  

Have a great evening everyone, got to go, dh is hovering around waiting to get back on the computer 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

aww did i hope you feel better really soon,

mins just tipicale dh gaming comp going down what will you do.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

am i allowed to bend and stretch and wash up the pops


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Caz - brilliant news that ET went well. Will be thinking lots of      for you and      those little embies stick.

Sorry for the quick post but i'm just dashing out to my friends for a chinese... mmmmmm.... oh and homemade sticky toffee puddings afterwards too  ... how naughty am i? 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and enjoys Valentines day. Anyone else for any    ?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

you enjoy your evening vicky


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz-   glad everything went to plan xx I wouldnt recommend bending and strecthing over the next few days, just try to go steady xxx

Did- Aw you poor love  I re getting really sick when I was having my two and I had a massive temp and I was very worried but my doctor reassured me it was only me suffering and the babies were fine  Take care 

Im shattered, had a long day out doing yet more shopping for my holiday ( you would think i was going for 6 months not a week ) Just had take away pizza and now ready to flop into bed before work tomorrow

I have 30 hrs to do over Saturday and Sunday so won't be on much so hope you all have a lovely weekend and Valentines with your beloveds  

xxxxx  to all xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

dh keeps swearing at the tv making me laugh


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

very quite on here.. hope everyones doing something fun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope the d/ring is going o.k hun  
you enjoy the hols


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way chatty ladies! -------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=228020.0


----------

